# [Rogue's Gallery] Constables of the 14th Ward



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the place to post accepted characters for Leif and Scotley's Constables of the 14th Ward game.


----------



## xedr (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=Darius Watson]
Human Male 5’6” 160lbs Blond MediumComplexion Age 19.6 
Fighter Level 7 Lawful-Neutral (Barcarus)

Str 16  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 12  Wis 10  Cha 14  XP 21k  HP 67 (currently 45)
AC 17(18 to designated opponent) (10+5armor+2dex+1dodge+4mobility)
Tattoo: +3AC against non-Greasy Boy orcs. Possible elf ears & -1 to saving throws if knowingly acting against Greasy Boys

Masterwork (MW) Mithral Breastplate
Spd 30(x4run)  Init 2
Sav Fort 7  Ref 4  Will 2

MW Truncheon/Dagger (11/6-pa)/(1d4+3+pa, 19-20/x2)
+2 Cold Iron Dagger (12/7-pa)/(1d4+5+pa, 19-20/x2)
+2 Whirling Bastard Sword (12/7-pa)/(1d10+5+pa, 19-20/x2) (with another -1/+1+pa if 2-hands)
MW Comp. Short Bow (11/6 or 9/9/9)/(1d6+4, x3) (-1 at 30ft, -3 at 70ft, -5 at 140ft...) (currently 20 arrows left)
Unarmed strike (10/5-pa)/(1d3+3+pa, x2)

Feats
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword)
Weapon Focus (+1 to hit with bastard sword)
Weapon Specialization (+2 damage with bastard sword)
Power Attack (up to BAB=7, but can also fight 2-handed with another -1/+1+pa)
Dodge (+1 against selected opponent)
Mobility (+4 against attacks of opportunity)
Investigator (+2 on Search and Gather Info checks)
Point Blank Shot (+1/+1 on ranged weapon attacks <30ft)
Rapid Shot (additional ranged attack, all shots at -2 from max BAB)

Skills
Common & Dwarven languages
Appraise(1) Balance(1) Bluff(5) Bowcraft(6) Climb(10) Concentration(2) Diplomacy(2) Disguise(2) EscapeArt(1) Forgery(1) GatherInfo(5) HandleAnimal(6) Heal(2) Hide(1) Intimidate(6) Jump(6) Listen(2) LocalKnowledge(2) MoveSilent(1) Perform(2) Profession(Constable 4) Ride(2) Search(3) Spellcraft(1) Spot(2) Swim(3) UseRope(2)

Money (GP:SP:CP):
"Stashed" 1425: 0: 0
"On hand" 147: 3: 7 gp

Life insurance
50gp/mo salary (minus 25 middle class upkeep, minus 5gp insurance)

Whirling Sword: The hilt is twisted into a corkscrew design and the blade is dramatically curved. 3x per day, you can use this weapon to make a whirling attack against all opponents within reach. Instead of making your regular attacks, you instead make one melee attack at your full attack bonus against each opponent. 

Bronze Badge
Quiver (holds 20 arrows)
Backpack for travel (50’ rope, tinderbox, mirror, grappling hook, waterskin, trail rations (10days), bedroll, chalk, fishhooks, healer’s kit, whistle, sunrods, MW artisan’s tools)

[/sblock]Darius is young and idealistic, loyal to a fault. He believes that the system works so long as everyone does their part. Headstrong, but good natured and friendly. Has developed some kick-ass archery and climbing skills. Cool tattoo on left shoulder.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Name: Thea (Amalthea Varangiar)
Race: Human 
Class/level: Beguiler 5/Sorceror 1
Alignment: CG

Description: Thea (who hasn’t answered to or even heard her full name in years) is a small young human woman, both short and slender.  She stands no more than five feet tall, and weighs just about 100 pounds.  She has long wavy dark hair- a fall of soft black tresses that she typically wears unbound when off duty, and ties into a single no-nonsense braid when in uniform.  She has a very pale, almost luminous complexion and big green eyes- she has a wholesome, innocent look to her, which conceals a sharp mind and nerves of steel.

While on duty, she tends to dress in simple, almost severe garb- typically plain trousers, knee-length soft boots, and a high-collared coat of dark fabric- with her uniform surcoat (and possibly a deep-hooded cloak, depending on the weather) over her basic clothes.  She also wears soft black gloves, and spectacles of smoke-tinted glass, and she is usually quite fastidious about keeping her uniform clean and neat.  Besides her standard issue truncheon, she never wears a visible weapon other than a plain dagger- in general she disdains physical armaments anyway.  Off-duty, she prefers to dress in loose, comfortable clothing- most often the soft shapeless robes of a scholar or wizard; when on her own time, she also almost always has a book in her hand.  On rare occasion she will wear fancier or more formal garb- in such cases she usually opts for bright colored and stylish outfits.

Personality: Thea’s personality has two very distinct sides- on her own time she is quite different than when she is on duty.  In both cases, though, she is very intelligent and inquisitive- she enjoys learning new things and solving intellectual challenges.  Off-duty, she generally takes a fairly relaxed approach to her pursuit of knowledge- she reads a great deal, and sometimes indulges in classes or training when the opportunity arises.  On duty, though, she is much more intensely focused.  No detail or tangent escapes her attention, and she pursues each puzzle or assignment as fiercely as a terrier goes after a rat.  While on official business, she tries to maintain a serious visage, and a somber attitude- she just wants the facts.  And once she has those facts, she is remorseless in putting them together.  While she keeps this sober façade in most situations, she can put it aside if the investigation calls for a less intense look- her social skills are exceptional, and she is able to assess and adapt to different types of interaction with uncanny ability.  Coupled with her mundane and magical abilities, such gifts could lead to an exceptional career in the constabulary- or to an early grave…

History:[sblock] Both of Thea’s parents were affiliated with the Lauralie Conjurers Academy, and she was born and (for the most part) raised in the 15th Ward.  Her mother Cassiana was part of the Academy’s faculty, while her father Deslin was a private guard at the school.  From her earliest years, Thea demonstrated a keen intelligence, insatiable curiosity, and an instinctive grasp of magic.  Both of her parents doted upon their only daughter, though even they sometimes teasingly called her their “little gnome” for her small size and fascination with magic.

Thea was small and rather sickly as a child- while most children her age were playing haphazard games of Keepstorm, she was usually reading.  It was assumed that she would follow her mother into the formal study of the arcane arts.  But while she was obviously magically talented, her easily distracted nature was not well suited to the formal study of wizardry- there were just to many other interesting things to learn…  

While her father was not an actual constable, many of his friends were, and Thea loved to listen to their stories.  She was also quite impressed by the camaraderie that the constables shared- the “brotherhood of the badge”.  She was rather lonely as a child, and the friendship that the members of the constabulary, both formal and informal, shared with one another, regardless of racial or cultural gaps, struck a deep chord within her- though she would never admit it aloud.  Her parents were less than thrilled about letting her pursue such a career, and they tried to dissuade her- they even went to the great expense of hiring a mountain elf to teach her the basics of sorcery.  By her mid-teens, she was well on her way to a successful (albeit dull) arcane career- but all of that was swept aside by a single horrific incident.

On that fateful day, her father was killed on the job after a particularly vicious creature escaped from a Magical Biology lecture.  One of Professor Unterbrogen’s senior teaching assistants had botched a summoning spell, and the resulting beast attacked a class of young apprentices.  While Thea’s father was killed, his heroic actions bought enough time for the other faculty to deal with the creature.  And while Deslin Varangiar had not been an official constable, many of the city’s law enforcement turned out for his funeral, honoring his deeds and spirit- and they were both kind and considerate to his wife and daughter.  Thea took full advantage of their support, as a drowning woman might seize a life preserver.  Her mother, meanwhile, turned away from such mundane concerns, seeking solace in her arcane studies and spending more and more time in her research, to the point where she hardly noticed whether her daughter was around at all…  Thea spent more of her own time with new friends in the constabulary, neglecting her own studies for a time.  

Finally she quietly moved out on her own, and with the encouragement of her new acquaintances, she began to study the material needed to become a constable.  Her quick mind and well-honed curiosity served her quite well, and her magical training gave her some advantage- not many constables pursued such studies.  She completed her training rather quickly, and her exceptional abilities earned her a plum assignment for her probationary assignment- the peaceful and staid 2nd Ward.  After a six-month stint there, Thea was almost unbelievably bored.  Her social skills had been honed as finely as her magical gifts, and she had found enough time and money to take classes in dozens of subjects, but her actual day-to-day work was just so dull.  After talking with some of her acquaintances in other wards, she put in for a transfer to the 14th ward.  There was plenty of excitement there, she was assured, and there was no better magistrate to work for than Ignatious Ironshirt… [/sblock]     



Game stats:

STR 8 (-1) (0 pts)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 17 (+3) (10 pts, +1 at level 4)
WIS 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA 14 (+2) (6 pts)
((32 total))

Beguiler 5/Sorceror 1 (B/S/B/B/B/B)
XP: 18290 (3/10/09)

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (0+1 base +1 CON)
Reflex: +3 (0+1 base +2 DEX)
Will: +8 (2+4 base +2 WIS)

Initiative: +2 (DEX)
AC: 12 (touch 12, Flat-footed 10; DEX +2); (with Mage Armor 16/t16/ff14)
Hit points: 26 (6/2/3/2/3/4 +6 CON)
BAB: +2 (melee +1, missile +4)
Base speed: 30 feet

Feats: 
1. Jack of all trades (1st level)
2. Eschew materials (racial bonus)
3. Spell focus- Enchantment (3rd level)
4. Deceitful (campaign bonus)
5. Silent spell (Beguiler 5 bonus)
6. Unsettling enchantment (6th level)


Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other) 
+11/Bluff//9/9/CHA +2
+10/Concentration//9/9/CON +1 
+8/Diplomacy//2/2/CHA +2/synergy +2+2
+8/Disguise//4/4/CHA +2/feat +2(synergy +2 to act “in character”)
+5/Forgery//0/0/INT +3/feat +2 (usually to detect forgeries)
+11/Gather information//7/7/CHA +2/synergy +2
+5/Intimidate//2cc/1/CHA +2/synergy +2
+12/Knowledge- arcane//9/9/INT +3
+4/Knowledge-dungeoneering//1/1/INT +3 (bonus from GMs)
+12/Knowledge- local//9/9/INT +3 (includes 2 bonus ranks)
+4/Listen//2/2/WIS +2
+7/Profession- constable//5/5/WIS +2 (includes 4 bonus ranks)
+12/Search//9/9/INT +3/(+5= +15 total if using Goggles)
+10/Sense motive//8/8/WIS +2
(4)/Speak language//4/4
+12/Spellcraft//7/7/INT +3/synergy +2
+4/Spot//2/2/WIS +2
+6/Use magical device//4/4/CHA +2

Note: can use any skills untrained (even those that normally require training); she prefers Knowledge, Profession, Open locks, Disable device, and Sleight of hand.

Languages: Common, Sylvanoptera, Elvish (sylvan), Elvish (mountain), Draconic, Orcish, Dwarvish, Goblin

Racial abilities: 
-bonus feat at level 1
-+1 skill point per level (+4 at level 1)
-favored class: any 

Class abilities: 
1. (Beguiler) Armored mage (light)
2. (Beguiler) Trapfinding (as Rogue ability)
3. (Beguiler) Cloaked casting: +1 to save DC (if applicable)
4. (Beguiler) Surprise casting: Bluff-based feint for spell use
5. (Beguiler) Advanced learning: Distract (level 1, Spell Compendium)
6. (Sorceror) Call familiar (no familiar called, and not likely to do so)

Spells available per day: 
Beguiler 0: 6 (DC 13/enchantment 14)
Beguiler 1: 7 (DC 14/enchantment 15)X
Beguiler 2: 5 (DC 15/enchantment 16)X
Sorceror 0: 5 (DC 12)
Sorceror 1: 4 (DC 13)X

Sorceror spells known: 
4x level 0; Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, 
2x level 1; Endure Elements, Feather Fall, 

Equipment:
*items in blue are worn on day-to day basis, items typically in Haversack, others are stored in locker or home

-bronze badge (0 gp)
-Health plan (1 year prepaid; 1060 gp)
-Lifestyle (Primo MC; 6 months prepaid; 600 gp)
-LCA associate membership (1 year dues paid; 175 gp)
-personal library (nothing too exotic; in apartment; 100 gp)
-uniform surcoat (issued, 0 gp)
-spare uniforms (x3, 3 gp; 1 at home, 1 in haversack, 1 in locker)
-dress uniform (5 gp; in locker at HQ)
-courtiers outfit (30 gp, at home)
-explorers outfit (x2, 20 gp; 1 in haversack, 1 at home)
-scholars outfit (x5, 25 gp; 1 in haversack, 4 at home)
-travelers outfit (x5, 5 gp; 1 worn, 1 in haversack, 1 in locker, 2 at home)
-smoked glass spectacles (2 pair, 10 gp; 1 worn, 1 in haversack)
-belt pouch (1 gp)
-Heward’s handy haversack (2000 gp)
-Hat of disguise (1800 gp)
-Goggles of minute seeing (1250 gp)
-Wand of Magic Missile (CL 1, 45 charges; 750 gp) 
-MW thieves tools (100 gp)
-truncheon (0gp; standard issue, +2/1d4+0)
-dagger (x2; 4 gp)
-potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1, x4; 200gp)
-Wand of Burning Hands (CL 1, 50 charges; 750 gp- from loot)
-
-light crossbow (in locker at HQ)
-39 bolts (in locker at HQ)
-thunderstone (x2, 60 gp)
-acid flask (x1)
-wooden holy symbol (of Barcarus, x2, 2 gp; 1 worn, 1 at home)
-"artisan's tools" (scribe's kit, 5 gp; writing board, inkwell, etc.)
-ink (2 vials, black, 16 gp)
-inkpen (x4, 4 sp)
-paper (x20, 80 sp)
-scroll/map case (x4, 4 gp)
-"artisan's tools" (grooming kit, 5 gp; soap, towel, comb/hairbrush, etc.)
-"artisan's tools" (personal mess kit/utensils, 5 gp; knife, fork, spoon, plates, etc.)
-waterskin (1 gp)
-mirror (small, steel, 10 gp)
-trail rations (4 days, 20 sp)
-flint and steel (1 gp)
-chalk (x10, 1 sp; various colors)
-manacles (2 sets, 30 gp)
-sack (x4, 4 sp)
-signal whistle (8 sp)
Sunrods x5
-
+100 gp, 20cp in haversack
+12 gp, 10 sp, 10 cp cash on hand
+15 gp, 50 sp hidden in locker at HQ
+470 gp at home (stashed)
+326 gp, 3 sp, 4 cp (Loot)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 28, 2007)

Alarion of Tovarre       
Human male    
6th level Knight/2nd level Holy Warrior of Morwyn

[sblock=STATS]
Str 17 (+3)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 14 (+2)
Alignment: Lawful good
HP: 84
AC: 25 (Full Plate +1, shield +1, ring of protection +1, amulet of nat armor +1, dex) (flatfooted 24, touch 12)
AC: 18 (Chain shirt +1, dex, ring of protection +1, amulet of nat armor +1) (flatfooted 17, touch 12) 
Base Attack: +8/+3, Grapple +11  
Initiative: +5
Speed 30’ (20’ in plate armor)
Saves: F +12, R +6, W+8

Racial Features: 
+1 Feat at level 1
+4 skill points lvl1
+1 skill point/level

Class Features: 
Bonus Feats 
	Simple Weapon proficiency
	Martial weapon proficiency
	Light armor proficiency
	Shield proficiency
	Knight’s Challenge 5/day
        Fighting Challenge +1:  1 opponent CR 5 or more, min Int 5, affects attack, damage, will save 7 rounds
	Test of Mettle: All creatures CR 5 or more within 100ft, DC15 Will save
	Knight’s Code
	Shield Block +1: shield bonus against a single opponent, determined on his action
	Bulwark of Defense:  threatened squares are difficult terrain
	Armor Mastery (medium): no movement penalty in medium armor
	Vigilant Defender: +5 DC to tumble checks to avoid AoO
	Shield Ally
	Aura of Good
	Domains: Guardian and Compassion
	Detect Evil at will
     	Aid Healing 1/day
	Confer Blessing: grant 4 temporary hit points and +4 to saves vs. fear once/day
	Divine Grace: + charisma bonus to saving throws	

Skills:  (2nd number is with chain shirt, 3rd in full armor. 55 pts)
	Climb 5 (+8/+7/+2)
	Handle Animal 5 (+7)
	Heal 1 (+3)
	Intimidate 8 (+10)
	Jump 6 (+9/+8/+3)
	Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 3 (+5)
	Knowledge (Local-LS) 2 (+4)
	Profession (Constable) 4 (+4)
	Ride 11 (+14/+16 to stay in saddle)
	Sense Motive 6 (+6)
	Swim 5 (+8/+6/-2)
	Survival (cc) 2.5 (+4)
	Languages (0) Common, elven, orc


Feats:
	Power Attack
	Weapon Focus: longsword
	Mounted Combat (B)
	Cleave
	Great Fortitude (B)
	Independent (CB)
	Improved Initiative



Weapons: 
       Black Truncheon of Barcarus : Att +12/+7 melee/+10 thrown, damage 1d4+4, 20/x2, RI 10ft (1#)  
        Longsword +1 : Att +13/+8, Damage 1d8 +4 (one-handed), 1d8 +5 (two-	handed),  19-20/x2 (4#)
        Lance: Att +11, Damage 1d8+3, x3 (10#)
	2 Daggers: Att +11/+6 melee/+9 thrown, damage 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, RI 10 ft  (1#)
	3 Javelins: Att +9, damage 1d6+3, x2, RI 30 ft (2#)
	Flail: Att +11/+6, damage 1d8+3, x2 (5#)
Armor:
        Plate Mail Armor +1:  AB +9, MDB +1, ACP -5, (35#)
	Heavy steel shield +1:  SB +3, ACP -1, (15#)
	Chain Shirt +1 of Light Fortification:  AB +5, MDB +4, ACP -1, (25#)
	Lesser Crystal of Life Keeping

Magic Items:
	Ring of protection +1
	Cloak of resistance +1
	Amulet of Natural Armor +1
	Potion: Bull’s strength (2)
	Potion: Cure Moderate Wounds (2)

Gear:
        Silver Holy Symbol
        Backpack (2#)
	Bedroll (1#)
	Crowbar (5#)
	Winter Blanket (3#)
	Flint & Steel
	Small steel mirror (0.5#)
	Belt Pouch (0.5#)
	50’ rope, silk (5#)
	4 torches (4#)
	Whetstone (1#)
	Waterskin (4#)
	Cold weather outfit (7#)
	2 extra traveler’s outfits (10#)

Mount:  
	Bayard, Heavy Warhorse (Used AH skill to train it in Combat Riding)
	Military Saddle
	Bit and Bridle
	Saddle Bags
	Scale Barding

284gp, 9sp, 4cp

 ((Notes on gear:  While in the city he wears his chain shirt under his cloak and tabard.  Standard weaponry would include the truncheon, as well as his knightly longsword and dagger – to be used only in self-defense, of course.  The flail, lance, and javelins would only be used from Bayard’s saddle.  He keeps his well-made plate mail and kite shield always in prime condition, but would only use these if he leaves the city or in times of war/other extreme circumstances  -- who knows…  there may even be RP reasons to wear them outside of combat, LOL.))  

Income: 50 gp/month
Lifestyle: MMC 25gp/month
Health Insurance: 1000gp + 5gp/month

[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]  Alarion stands 6’2” and weighs 190#.  At present he is 25 years old. He has broad shoulders and a lean, muscular build.  He has medium-length brown hair.  His ruggedly handsome face is clean shaven, and bears intense, pale grey eyes.  Though fair of skin, his face and hands are tanned from a lifetime out-of-doors.  With his physique, archaic style of clothing, and unconsciously proud bearing, he cuts an imposing figure in the streets of Lauralie Summerhome.  
	When in town, he wears plain but well-kept breeches and doublet, usually colored brown and cream, and high tooled leather boots under a well oiled shirt of ringmail.  Over this he wears a fine wine-red cloak.  A broad leather belt with a gilt buckle holds his broadsword on the left, balanced by a pouch and double-edged dagger on the right.  When on duty, he wears his tabard and carries the well-balanced black truncheon at his belt, just in front of his sword.  
	When battle calls, he dons his well-polished suit of armor: cuirass, pauldrons, and greaves made of finely engraved steel over chausses and sleeves of fine chain mail.  He bears a kite shield worked with his personal device, a silver sword with golden eagle wings growing from the cross guard, on a field of black.  (This symbolizes his need to travel far and wide in search for glory, and the fact that he will earn it with his blade).  
At those times he will also accouter his seventeen-hand iron-gray destrier, Bayard, with barding made of overlapping steel scales.  From horseback he will fight with lance and flail, as well as with sword.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]  Alarion is a decent, brave, and generous soul.  He can be too plain-spoken, and is at times blinded by his knightly pride.  As far as he is concerned, his word is a bond stronger than any chain or shackle.  He also believes in the knightly duty to help those in need.  However, he is also quick to smite those who show themselves to be wicked (although he seems willing to do this with his truncheon, to Magistrate Ironshirt’s relief).  Although he finds the city-folks’ ways odd at times, he truly enjoys meeting new people and learning new customs, and is quite charming when relaxed.   [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]

	 Sir Alarion of Tovarre is the youngest son of a landed knight from a distant land. His home kingdom, Tolandor, is surrounded by marauding humanoids and hostile nations, so that the nobles and freemen are raised to be warriors. Alarion grew tall and strong, and quickly became skilled with sword, lance, and horse.  Even as a young squire, he was looked to for leadership by the men-at-arms in his household.  But he knew that despite his strength and skill he had no hope of inheriting his father's fief or title in their rigid feudal society.  Thus he decided to make his name and gain glory as a knight-errant.  
	Of course, his father and brothers did not wish for one of their best warriors, as well as a beloved family member, to depart.  Although they could not forbid his departure, particularly as an errant-knight, they refused to provide him with horse, weapons, and harness.  Yet the gods did not abandon the young knight.  For soon there was a call for tourney in the kingdom of Tolandor.  Alarion rode to represent his family.  And though he did not become grand champion, he did manage to defeat several knights in the lists.  As was the custom, they had to yield their arms, or give a monetary ransom of similar worth.  In that way, the young knight obtained a fine blade, a remarkably resistant shield, and enough funds to procure a fine suit of armor, other weapons, and a strong, well-trained destrier.  
	It was a rainy, tear-filled morning on which Alarion rode forth from Tovarre.  But he had sworn not to return until a true knight’s glory and renown were his.  He has since ridden at random, following rumors of bandits to subdue, monsters to slay, and wrongs to right.  His travels brought him to the (to his people) near-legendary city of Lauralie Summerhome.  He was still adapting to the different sights and peoples to be found there, when he saw a summons that appealed to his sense of honor and adventure. 
        During the past year he has learned of the virtues of Compassion from the priestesses of Morwyn.  After a particularly bloody encounter with an Orcish war-band, he heard the call to duty from the merciful goddess...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2007)

*Kulvo 'SoulFetter' Maklathne'e*


```
Name: Kulvo 'SoulFetter' Maklathne'e         Age: 20
 Class: Gol-Kaa Barbarian/Fighter           Height: 8'6"
  Race: Urgant (Goliath)                    Weight: 500 lbs
  Size: Medium                                Hair: Black (Body)
Gender: Male                                  Eyes: Green
 Align: Chaotic Good 
 Deity: Panthiest

Str: 20 +5            Level: 05/02   Level Adj: 01
Dex: 14 +2              BAB: +7/+2          XP: 28100
Con: 16 +3          Grapple: +20            HP: 67 (46 + CON)
Int: 14 +2            Speed: 40'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 10 +0             Init: +2      Spell Res: None
Cha: 10 +0              ACP: -0


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              18    10    +6     +0    +2   +0     +0    +0    +0

                  Touch AC: 12              Flatfooted AC: 16


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc
Fort:            10     7     +3    0  
Ref:              3     1     +2    0  
Will:             1     1      0    0  


Weapon                         Attack    Damage               Critical
Great Axe +2 (Lg)              +12/+07   3d6+09 (+1d6 Cold)      20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +09/+04   2d6+05                  20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +10/+05   1d8+05                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +09/+04   1d8+05                  20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11/+06   1d8+05                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +10/+05   1d6+05                  20/x2
Empty Hand                     +11/+06   1d3+05                  20/x2


Languages: Common, Gol-Kaa, Giant, Goblin


Urgant Traits:
    * +4 STR, +2 CON, -2 DEX
    * Powerful Build (Considered Large for Opposed Checks & Susceptibility
        to Special Attacks; May use Large Weapons at no penalty)
    * Mountain Movement (Standing Jumps made as though Running; Accelerated
        Climbing at no penalty)
    * Acclimated (No penalties for living at Altitude)
    * Read Body Language (+2 Sense Motive Checks)

Gol-Kaa Barbarian Abilities:
    * Fast Movement (Normal Movement +10')
    * Mountain Rage (2x/Day; +6 STR, +4 CON, +2 Will Saves, -3 AC, -1 TH,
        Size becomes Large (9'6", 750 lbs), Cannot use Skills/Abilities
        requiring concentration, Fatigued (-2 STR & DEX) rest of encounter)
    * Improved Uncanny Dodge (Cannot be caught Flat Footed unless bound
        or immobilized; cannot be flanked unless by Rogue 4 lvls higher)
    * Trap Sense (+1 AC vs. Traps - Dodge Bonus)

Fighter Abilities:
    * Weapon/Armor Proficiencies: All Simple/Martial Weapons, All Armor & Shields
    * Bonus Feats (Extra Combat Feats at 1st, 2nd, and every odd level)
    
Feats:
    * Improved Unarmed Strike
    * Improved Grapple
    * Power Attack (Fighter Bonus)
    * Leap Attack (Complete Adventurer)
    * Quick Draw (Fighter Bonus)
    

Skill Points: 62 (6*4 1st Lvl + 6/Lvl*5 Lvls + 4/Lvl*2 Lvls)

Skills                Total   Rank (B)   Rank (F)   Ability  Misc
Appraise                2                              2       
Balance                10       4          2 (4)       2       2
Bluff                   0                              0       
Climb                   9       4                      5       
Concentration           3                              3       
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) 6       4                      2       
Craft (Brewmeister)     6       4                      2       
Diplomacy               0                              0       
Disguise                0                              0       
Escape Artist           2                              2       
Forgery                 2                              2       
Gather Information      0                              0       
Heal                    0                              0       
Hide                    2                              2       
Intimidate              4       4                      0       
Jump                   17       8                      5       4
Knowledge (Arcana)                                     2       
Knowledge (Dngnrng)                                    2       
Knowledge (Engnrng)                                    2       
Knowledge (Geography)                                  2       
Knowledge (History)                                    2       
Knowledge (Local)                                      2       
Knowledge (Nature)                                     2       
Knowledge (Nobility)                                   2       
Knowledge (Planes)                                     2       
Knowledge (Religion)                                   2       
Listen                  2                              2       
Move Silently           2                              2       
Perform                 0                              0       
Profession (Constable)  3       3 (6)                  0       
Ride                    2                              2       
Search                  2                              2       
Sense Motive            6       4                      0       2
Spot                    3       3 (6)                  0       
Survival                4       4                      0       
Swim                    9                  4           5       
Tumble                  7       3 (6)                  2       2
Use Rope                2                              2       


Money
PP: 00     GP: 4780    SP: 17     CP: 07

Equipment                           Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit 
Mithril Shirt (+2)                  5100gp   10 lb
Great Axe (+2; Spell Storing 3, Lg)          24 lb
          (Lesser Energy Assault
             Crystal, Cold)
Composite Longbow (MW, 20 STR, Lg)  1000gp    6 lb
  (20 Arrows)                          1gp    6 lb
Throwing Axe (Lg, x2)                 16gp    8 lb
Black Truncheon of Barcarus (Lg)              2 lb
Heward's Handy Haversack            2000gp    5 lb
  Great Axe (MW, Lg)                 340gp
  Climbing Gear                       80gp
  Rope (Silk, 100')                   20gp
  Tent                                10gp
  Bedroll                              1sp
  Two Explorer's Outfits (Spare)      20gp

Personal Brewery (10 Gallon, MW)    105gp
  
                             Total Weight:  61 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-133  134-266  267-400  400        800     2000
```
~~~~~
[sblock=Stat Block]
SoulFetter

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Search:* +02, *Spot:* +3
*Listen:* +02, *Sense Motive:* +6

*Weapon in Hand:* GreatAxe

*Conditions:* None

Standard Block
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 67/67
*Grapple:* +20
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +03 *Will:* +01

```
Weapon                         Attack    Damage               Critical
Great Axe +2 (Lg)              +12/+07   3d6+09 (+1d6 Cold)      20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +09/+04   2d6+05                  20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +10/+05   1d8+05                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +09/+04   1d8+05                  20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11/+06   1d8+05                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +10/+05   1d6+05                  20/x2
Empty Hand                     +11/+06   1d3+05                  20/x2
```

Rage Block
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (10 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 81/81
*Grapple:* +22
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +04 *Will:* +04

```
Weapon                         Attack    Damage               Critical
Great Axe +2 (Lg)              +15/+10   3d6+14 (+1d6 Cold)      20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +09/+04   2d6+05                  20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +13/+08   1d8+08                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +09/+04   1d8+08                  20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +14/+09   1d8+08                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +10/+05   1d6+08                  20/x2
Empty Hand                     +15/+10   1d3+08                  20/x2
```

Fatigue Block
*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (11 Touch, 17 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 67/67
*Grapple:* +19
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +01

```
Weapon                         Attack    Damage               Critical
Great Axe +2 (Lg)              +11/+06   3d6+08 (+1d6 Cold)      20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +06/+01   2d6+04                  20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +09/+04   1d8+08                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +08/+03   1d8+08                  20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +10/+05   1d8+04                  20/x2
   (Thrown)                    +09/+04   1d6+04                  20/x2
Empty Hand                     +11/+06   1d3+04                  20/x2
```
[/sblock]
Bio

Kulvo Maklathne’e was born into a tribe of Urgants who live high in the mountains to the south and west of Lauralie Summerhome called the Gol-Kaa Ri, which in their tongue means, “The True People.” SoulFetter was brought up in the traditional Urgant fashion, and he spent most of his free time laboring in the forested mountains. As a young man, Kulvo’s honorific was SummitSeeker, and he was among the most promising of his tribe’s young adults. He was chosen as a Captain at 15 years old, and led many very successful hunting parties and scouting expeditions as well as engaging in solo hunts and feats of athletic prowess.

When he was 18 years old, he was on one of his hunting expeditions when he came across an old human man being threatened by a bear. Before he could intervene, the man’s aspect became terrible – great curling ram’s horns sprouted from his forhead, and he immediately attacked the bear with them. SummitSeeker quickly overcame his awe and moved to help the (not so helpless) old man. Once the bear was vanquished, they began talking, and SummitSeeker was drawn to the man’s peculiar form of ‘magic.’ The young Gul-Kaa began meeting with the old man several times a week, and was gradually initiated into the secrets of Soul Binding.

One day SummitSeeker was Captaining a scouting party that ran across a similar party of giants. He had been with the old man the day before, and had bound his first Vestige – Aym. While her Sign was not readily apparent to his party, it was plain that something was going on when his body became wreathed in flames and the giants they were fighting began burning when they attacked him.

Upon returning to the tribe, SummitSeeker was questioned closely by the chieftain. When the nature of his newly acquired skills became apparent, most of the tribe (including some of the Dawncallers and the Adjudicator) were horrified, so although the chieftain and a few other important members (the Skywatcher and a couple of the Dawncallers) were not so closed minded they were compelled to exile him to avoid a tribal split. His new nickname, SoulFetter, was given at the time of his exile. It was meant as a mark of shame due to the taboo nature of his newly revealed skills.

Despondent in his grief, the newly named SoulFetter wandered aimlessly through the mountains. Normally adept at survival in this harsh environment, his grief made him careless and he suffered a bad fall. He was knocked unconscious, and awakened in the midst of a terrible blizzard. Disoriented by his injury and his sadness, he began wandering again, and finally stumbled into Lauralie Summerhome where he collapsed in the road.

He was found by a local bartender returning to his establishment after purchasing supplies. That gruff but kind hearted man, one Knute ‘Sarge’ Knuckles, took the huge youngster back to his tavern, the Dangling Eyeball, and SoulFetter spent weeks recovering there. Eventually, the young Gol-Kaa recognized that he would have to begin working to survive – both materially and spiritually. ‘Sarge’ gave him a recommendation to the 14th precinct and Ignatious Ironshirt. He found himself a good fit there – his amiable nature and sense of fair play make him well liked by both the other officers and the citizens, though his competitive spirit and determination that the wellfare of his charges comes before the letter of the law has gotten him in hot water with Magistrate Ironshirt fairly frequently.

While he doesn’t take pains to hide his abilities to bind spirits, SoulFetter also does not advertise those skills. They have become a fact of life for him, and he’s gradually learned to bear his new moniker as a badge of courage and a mark of a unique set of skills that make him a useful addition to the 14th Ward, and uniquely capable of promoting the peace and welfare of his adopted city.

A few months after taking his position with the Constabulary, SoulFetter was contacted by the Chieftain of the Gol-Kaa Ri. That worthy fellow explained to the youngster his personal feelings and the political necessities of his exile, and offered to maintain contact with SoulFetter – both as a way to keep the young man involved with the tribe and as a way to maintain a contact in the city.

Time and his tenuous contact with his tribe – he still consideres them ‘his’ tribe in spite of his exile – have taken most of SoulFetter’s grief, and he’s made his home in Lauralie Summerhome. He maintains contact with his chieftain and the few friends he has left in the tribe, and helps his tribe as he can. Such contact and aid have to be at least somewhat covert, as most members of the tribe would not accept it if they knew from whence it came.

SoulFetter was recently recalled to his tribe by the Shaman, who informed the young Urgant in no uncertain terms that it was time to end this . unnatural ‘Binder’ foolishness and start living his life as the Gods intended. The gruff but kindly spiritual leader of the Ri offered to help SoulFetter be rid of his burden of unnatural knowledge and abilities through a special ceremony. Secretly glad of the chance to be accepted back into his tribe, but also a little apprehensive about what such a ceremony would entail, SoulFetter agreed to go through with it. The Shaman led SoulFetter on a trek into the mountains and called on his mighty magics, enacting a little known ‘Ritual of Rebirth.’ The young Urgant emerged from the ritual a remade man, as though he had lived his life in a different way. Gone were the strange abilities and knowledge the hermit had cursed him with, though he still retained the memories of his life before the ritual. The old Gol-Kaa clapped his young charge on the shoulder, pronouncing him reborn. However, as a reminder of his folly and a warning of its price, he declared that the use-name ‘SoulFetter’ would remain with the new made Barbarian.

Appearance/Personality 
SoulFetter is big – really big – even for a Gol-Kaa. He is 8 1/2 feet tall, and weighs 500 pounds. The light dusting of hair on his arms is black, and his skin is light gray with darker gray markings in beautiful patterns. He dresses in simple clothes worn over his Mithril Shirt when on duty. Even when he’s not bristling with his usual complement of weapons, his size and appearance have been enough to stop many a fledgling barfight.

Amiable by nature, he nevertheless maintains his race’s fierce competitive spirit, well tempered by a sense of honor and fair play. He upholds the law because it is his job, but considers his true duty to be looking after the best interests of the people of his adopted city.

When he’s off duty, SoulFetter spends his time practicing his bow and arrow making, and thoroughly enjoys the brewing of a very special amber ale which he’s spent some years perfecting. He doesn’t sell this ale, but does make a gift of the occasional gallon to his friends. He also sends some back to his tribe every year. At any given time he will have from 5 to 10 gallons of 2 or 3 different kinds of ale and beer on hand, each of a quality that would bring a silver piece a mug (10 times the usual cost) in a pub.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 28, 2007)

Rahvin Stormcrow       
Human male    
5th level Rogue

[sblock=Combat status]After combat and healing

-1 Constitution (presently at 11)
HP: 28 / 33 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1) 
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 16 (+3)
Alignment: neutral good
HP: 33  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1099320
AC: 17 (Studded leather +1,Dex, ring of protection +1) (flatfooted 15, touch 13)
Base Attack: +3 (+4 with melee weapons, +5 with ranged weapons)
Initiative: +2
Speed 30’ 
Saves: F +3, R +7, W+3 (with cloak of resistance +1)

Racial Features: 
+1 Feat at level 1
+4 skill points lvl1
+1 skill point/level

Class Features: 
	Class weapon and Armor Proficiencies
	Sneak Attack +3d6
	Trapfinding
	Evasion
	Trap Sense +1
	Uncanny Dodge

Feats
	Toughness
	Toughness
	Jack of All Trades (Complete Adventurer)
             Natural Thespian (DM Bonus feat) +2 to perform (act) and disguise checks


Skills:  44 points at first level, then 11 points per level = 88

	Gather Information (Cha) 	6 + 3 + 2 = 11
	Knowledge (local) (Int) 	6 + 2 + 2 = 10
	Diplomacy (Cha)		6 + 3 + 2 = 11
	Disguise (Cha)		6 + 3 + 2 +2 = 13
	Bluff (Cha)			6 + 3 = 9
	Sense Motive (Wis)		6 + 1 = 7
	Move Silently (Dex)		7 + 2 = 9
	Hide (Dex)			7 + 2 = 9
	Spot (Wis)			6 + 1 = 7
	Search (Int)			7 + 2 = 9
	Open Lock (Dex)		6 + 2 = 8
	Listen (Wis)			6 + 1 = 7
	Forgery (Int)			6 + 2 = 8
	Disable Device 		7 + 2 = 9
             Profession: Constable                       4 + 1 = 5
             Perform (Act)                                 2 + 3 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock= Gear]

Magic Items:
	*Ring of Protection +1			
	*Cloak of Resistance +1			
	*Rapier +1					 
	*Studded leather armor +1	  		
	*Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2)  	 

Weapons:
*Black Truncheon of Barcarus: Att +5melee/+6 thrown, damage 1d4+2, 20/x2, RI 10ft (1#)  
*Rapier +1: Att +5, damage 1d6+2, 18-20/x2 (#2)
* Dagger: Att +4melee/+5 thrown, damage 1d4+1,19-20/x2, RI 10ft (#1)
*Dart: Att +5 thrown, damage 1d4+1, 20/x2, RI 20ft (#0.5 x 4)

Armor: 
	*Studded leather armor +1: AB +4, MDB +5, ACP 0, (20#)

Equipment: (Note: Most of this gear is Rahvin’s espionage and disguise equipment, kept in his flat) (items marked with a * are usually worn/carried at all times)
	*Black Truncheon of Barcarus
	*Constabulary surcoat
	*Dagger	
	*Dart (4)				
	Light Crossbow			
	Bolts (20)				
	Backpack				
	*Map case	(0.5#)			
	*Chalk 3 pieces				
	Crowbar				
	*Flint and steel				
	Grappling hook			
	*Ink (2 vials)				
	*Inkpen (2)				
	*Lantern (bullseye)	(3#)		
	*Mirror, small steel	(0.5#)		
	*Oil (5 flasks)	(1 carried*) (1#)			
	*Paper (10 sheets)			
	*Parchment (20 sheets)			
	*Belt pouch (2)	(1#)			
	*Sack			(0.5)		
	Rope, silk				
	*Sealing wax	(carries ¼ pound)		
	*Signet ring				
	*Vial (2)	(0.2#)			
	Waterskin				
	Disguise kit				
	*Masterwork Thieves’ tools	(2#)	
	Clothing
		Cleric’s vestment		
		Courtier’s outfit (2)		
		Entertainer’s outfit		
		Monk’s outfit			
		Peasant’s outfit		
		Scholar’s outfit		
		Cold weather outfit
		Noble’s outfit	(2)
		Traveler’s outfit (2)
	Artisan’s tools				
	Musical instrument, common		
	Holy Symbol, wood			
	*Antitoxin vial(2)			
	Alchemist’s fire(2)			
	Acid flask				
	Jewelry (50gp worth)				
	Jewelry (100 gp worth)		
	Caltrops (4)	(usually carries 1)	(2#)		
	*Manacles		(2#)		
	Climber’s kit				
	Dagger (2)				

Health plan (1000gp initial fee): 5gp /month (paid up to the end of the month)
Lifestyle( Middle middle class): 25 gp/month (paid up to the end of the month)

Funds: 37 gold, 7 copper  (0.88#) 
Monthly wages: 50gp

Total weight weapons, armor and carried items (*): 39.83#
Light load: 43#[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Rahvin’s father was an officer in the Legion of Silvertree. He was killed when Rahvin was but a young boy. Ever since that day, Rahvin wanted to be a soldier. Upon reaching majority of age, he enlisted in the Legion. 
His early career as a soldier was not the meteoric rise the boy expected. Rahvin was a mediocre fighter at best, and not naturally gifted in athletic pursuits. He soon found himself relegated to courier status, serving under Knight-Commander Roedran.
	Roedran, for his part, soon recognized other talents Rahvin possessed. He was gifted with a quick mind, an eye for detail and an excellent memory. He was an incredibly fast learner, capable of accomplishing any new task merely after having witnessed others do it.
	Roedran soon transferred the young man to Lord Demethos’s service. Demethos was spymaster of the eyes-and-ears network in the Arch Duchy of Lauralie Summerhome. 
	For his part, Rahvin, a quick study and a patriot at heart, accepted the transfer and began learning the craft of espionage.  After finishing his apprenticeship, Stormcrow was sent on many assignments to other kingdoms. 
	After several years, he was assigned a deep undercover mission to Korthagas, a powerful citystate on a large inland sea. This was the captial of a loose confederation of allied city states. There, Rahvin posed as a minor courtier.
	Recently, Rahvin’s cover was betrayed when one of his contacts was apprehended in Korthagas. The man revealed Stormcrow’s identity under torture, and Rahvin was forced to flee the country. 
Somehow managing to keep a step ahead of the Imperial Guard, Rahvin narrowly avoided capture. He made the perilous journey through several of the neighboring city states, crossed a broad plain inhabited by nomadic horsemen and finally made his way through dangerous mountains to cross the frontier back into the lands of Silvertree.
	Understandably tired of the life of a spy, Rahvin resigned his commission and returned to his native city of Lauralie Summerhome.
	Though presently managing to survive on the wages earned from his time as a spy, Rahvin was not expecting those funds to last forever. Thus, he avidly seized the opportunity to work for the city constabulary, knowing the skills he had acquired would be of great value.

 [/sblock]

[sblock=Description]

Rahvin is 5’9” and lean and wiry, rather than muscular. He is in his mid thirties (35 years old). His hair is of medium length, black, but with a few gray hairs. Most of the time, he sports a goatee, though he usually ends up shaving it when the time comes to don a disguise. His skin is fair, but tanned.
	When off-duty, Rahvin wears black breeches and brown knee-high boots, with a white shirt (worn to a cream color). He wears a russet doublet over this, or a studded leather sleeveless gambeson (armor), also russet in color. A black leather belt holds a rapier on his left side, with a dagger concealed at the back of the belt, for a right handed draw (Rahvin does not fight with 2 weapons at the same time). A dark grey-black cloak completes the ensemble.
*Note: Rahvin is aware of the restriction regarding weapons in the city, but the sight of a sword may give some criminals pause. He will wield the truncheon or blackjack in combat, unless circumstances require the use of lethal force)
	When on duty, he wears the Constabulary surcoat and black truncheon. [/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]

	Rahvin is a patriot at heart. He loves serving the city and the Arch Duchy, even though he has resigned his army commission (and really, can one ever retire from being a spy?), he is happy to have joined the constabulary. This way, he hopes to serve the city and see the results firsthand, not hidden away in some neighboring nation.
	Curiosity is one of his main driving forces. Coupled with a keen mind, a quick hand and an affable personality, he is well suited to the role of investigator. 
	He carries himself with the confidence that comes from experience. Over the years, he has improved his martial skills to the point where he feels confident in his abilities.
	Rahvin is by nature a gregarious individual. He genuinely cares for the well being of his countrymen. He is kind and generous and likes to help his fellow man.
	However, when on a mission, or on the trail of a criminal, he is very focused and driven. He is not adverse to bending the occassional law in the service of the greater good, but will commit no clearly evil act. (Forging documents, breaking and entering, if performed in the service of his country, would engender no remorse in Rahvin. It is all done for the cause).
	Having spent sometime learning the craft of the actor, Rahvin loves the theater. He has become an accomplished actor himself, and often dons disguises which aid in gathering information and infiltrating criminal organizations. Rahvin not only changes his clothes and physical appearance when performing these tasks, but his whole personality also changes into an assumed role.
[/sblock]


Maeglin


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2007)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Moru Sen
[B]Class:[/B] Conjurer 6
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 17,225
[B]Dex:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 28/28 (6d4+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 17* +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Int @ 4th level

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +1    +1   14*
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

* AC 18 with Mage Armor

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +1^  +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +3*^ +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +0    +1^  +6

* Weasel Familiar (within 1 mile)
^ +1 Cloak of resistence

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
MW DW trunch..............+4.....1d4+1.........x2
MW DW trunch, thrown......+6.....1d4+1.........x2, range 10 ft.
Dagger +1.................+4.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2
Dagger +1, thrown.........+6.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2, range 10 ft.
MW Light Crossbow.........+6.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Elven     (Int bonus)
Dwarven   (Int bonus)
Draconic  (Int bonus)
Sylvanoptera (arcane caster - campaign bonus)

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Conjurer--

* Weapons: truncheon (campaign bonus), club, dagger, 
                heavy & light crossbow, quarterstaff
* Prepared Arcane Spells per day (includes Int bonus): 
            cantrips:  4+1 (DC 13)
            1st level: 4+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 4+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 3+1 (DC 16)
* Spellbook
* Conjuration Specialization
        +1 [Conjuration] spell per spell level / day
        Prohibited: Enchantment, Necromancy
        +2 bonus to Spellcraft for learning Conj spells        
* Summon Familiar (Retbi, weasel)
	+2 bonus to Reflex Saves
        Alertness within arm's reach
        Empathic link
        Share spells
        Deliver touch spells
        Speak with master
* Bonus feats


[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness (Familiar bonus - arm's reach only)
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Wizard 1st)
Collegiate Wizard (1st level)
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (Bonus Human)
Augment Summoning (3rd level)
Sudden Still (Bonus Wizard 5th)
Sudden Maximize (6th level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--
Concentration..............9....+2..........+11
Decipher Script............9....+3..........+12
Know:
   Arcana..................9....+3....+2**..+14
   Dungeoneering...........7....+3..........+10
   Nature..................5....+3..........+8
   Planes..................7....+3..........+10
   Local (LS)..............2~...+3..........+5
Prof (Constable)...........4~...+0..........+4
Spellcraft.................9....+3....+2*...+14 (+16 to learn Conj)

--Cross Class--
Spot.......................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Listen.....................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Survival...................0....+0..........+0 (+2 underground, other planes, nature)

*  +2 Know: Arcana synergy
** Collegiate Wizard Feat
~ Campaign bonus


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
'Health Plan'..........1000gp
Familiar summoning.100gp

--Clothing (based on situation)--

Uniform...................--
Explorer's Outfit........10gp
Scholar's Outfit..........5gp

--Worn / Carried--
MW Darkwood truncheon......--....1lb
Ring Prot +1............200pp....0
Amulet Nat. Armr +1.....200pp....0
MW L. crossbow..........335gp....4lb
Bolts (10)................1gp....1lb
Dagger +1..............2302gp....1lb
Signal whistle............8sp....0
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Cloak Resist +1.........100pp...1lb
Backpack..................2gp....5lb

--In Backpack--
Potion CLW..............750gp....0
Spellbook..................--....3lb
Caltrops..................1gp....2lb
Flint and steel...........1gp....0
Ink.......................8gp....0
Inkpen....................1sp....0
Manacle Lock (amazing)..150gp....1lb
Manacles.................15gp....2lb
Parchment x[s]5[/s]4.............1gp....0
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Antitoxin................50gp....0	
Sunrod x2.................4gp....2lb
Gray Mushroom x[s][8[/s]7
Scarlet Mushroom x2

[B]Total Weight:[/B]29lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 10pp 187gp 1sp 6cp 

Monthly Costs: Middle Middle Class (25gp), Health Plan (5gp)
Montly Income: 50gp (Special Squad salary)


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

[sblock=Collegiate Wizard]Complete Arcane, pg. 181
Prereq: Wizard 1st, Int 13, 1st level only
Benefits: 
* +2 bonus on Know (arcana) checks
* As a 1st level Wizard, you gain 6 1st level spells (instead of 3)
* At each level after 1st, you gain 4 new spells (instead of 2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Sudden Still]Complete Arcane, pg. 83
Benefits: Once per day, you may apply Still Spell to a spell you cast without increasing the spell's level [/sblock]

[sblock=Spell Book]*Collegiate Wizard:*6 1st level spells at 1st, +4 spells each level after

_Cantrips:_ All (excluding Necromancy and Enchantment)
_1st level:_ Shield, Grease, Mage Armor, Summon Monster 1, Comprehend languages, Identify, Magic Missle, Feather Fall, Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors
_2nd level:_ Summon Monster 2, Web, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Protection from Arrows, Resist Energy, Glitterdust, Knock, Acid Arrow
_3rd level:_ Stinking Cloud, Fireball, Summon Monster 3, Lightning Bolt, Dispel Magic, Fly, Haste[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared] (S) = Extra spell for magic specialization
Spell Focus (Conjuration): +1 DC on conjuration
Augment Summoning: summoned creatures +4 str/con

Cantrips (4+1 DC 13/14): Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Resistance, Acid Splash(S)
1st level (4+1 DC 14/15): Feather Fall, Mage Armor, Magic Missle x2, Grease(S)
2nd level (4+1 DC 15/16): Invisibility, Acid Arrow, Resist Energy, Protection from Arrows, Summon Monster 2(S)
3rd level (3+1 DC 16/17): Fly, Haste, Stinking Cloud, Summon Monster 3(S)[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Moru is lean, his features angled and well-defined. He doesn't spend much time tending to his appearance, however, distracted as he often is by the latest object of his curiosity. His hair is often disheveled, his face usually sporting about a week's worth of stubble. His clothes, too, are always just a bit undone, as if he put them on hastily and never takes the time to fold them properly.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]As Moru's mother is wont to say, Moru always had his nose into some kind of trouble. That was the problem with being a bright, curious child in the smorgasbord of stimulus that is the 10th ward. It didn't help that his immigrant parents had to spend much of the day working to scrape by a living, and so couldn't spend the time they needed to keep an eye on him.

If he wasn't pestering someone about the specifics of their race or their homeland, Moru was climbing to get a closer look at a new architectural piece, or sampling a new food, or dismantling something to see how it worked--in almost all cases, without permission. Luckily, what the boy lacked in common sense, he made up for with charm (and, failing that, quickness). His parents were sure, though, that it was only a matter of time before Moru's poking into things wound up having some more severe consequences than a comic chase through the district.

They were both surprised and relieved beyond measure, then, when the adolescent Moru's cheerful interrogation of a respected wizard, Haswan Berfubble, visiting a new art exibit impressed the man such that he offered Moru a scholarship to the Lauralie Conjuration Academy.

There, with Berfubble as a mentor, Moru's curiosity had a more structured outlet. Which is not to say he was a model student. As before, he never quite had enough sense to adequately temper his curiosity. He had a penchant for freeing the school's creature specimens ("I just wanted a closer look"), and the school had to take to more carefully monitoring him in his alchemical studies ("But if one drop is good, four must be better, right?"), just for example. Luckily, his innate interest in summoning live creatures lead him to exclude necromancy from his studies; the professors breathed a collective sigh of relief that Moru would never interact with the Undead samples.

It was something of a surprise when Moru chose to enter the constabulary. His professors assumed he'd attach himself to the best magical research facility around for the benefit of their resources. Moru, for all that the idea appealed, found that what he had missed most in his academy days was the interaction with people on the streets. Life as a constable gave him that back, and gave him a sense that he was also repaying the people he'd learned from by using his skills to protect them.

Eventually, Moru's inquisitive nature lead him to join the investigative Alpha Division of the Special Squad. "Iggy" is often flustered by Moru's stream-of-conscious, lack-of-discipline style (and he really hates that bloody weasel that hangs out on the boy's shoulder), but he gets along well with his fellows and the citizenry, and Iggy can't argue the results. Usually.[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Retbi
[B]Race:[/B] Weasel (Magical Beast)
[B]Size:[/B] Tiny
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral

[B]Str:[/B] 3   -4   [B]HD:[/B] 6        
[B]Dex:[/B] 15  +2   [B]BAB:[/B] +3       [B]HP:[/B] 14 (1/2 master, round down)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  +0   [B]Grapple:[/B] -9     
[B]Int:[/B] 8   -1   [B]Speed:[/B] 20' (Climb 20')      
[B]Wis:[/B] 12  +1   [B]Init:[/B] +2      
[B]Cha:[/B] 5   -3   [B]ACP:[/B] 0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2   +2    +0     +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4*
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +1          +6

* Improved Evasion: 
            save for 1/2 damage = no damage
            failed save for 1/2 damage = 1/2 damage

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Bite*.....................+5......1d3-4.........x2

* Attach ability:
        Bite hit = attach
        Auto damage while attached
        No Dex bonus to AC while attached
        Can be struck or grappled
        Pin needed to detach through grapple


[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Weasel--

* Low-light vision
* Scent
* Attach
* +4 racial bonus on Move Silently
* +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb
* Use Dex bonus for Climb checks
* Can always take 10 on Climb checks

--Familiar--

* HD = master's character level
* HP = 1/2 master's
* BAB per master
* Saving throws as better of Master's or Familiar's animal type
* Skill ranks as better of familiar animal type or Master's
* +3 Natural armor bonus
* Int score 8
* Improved evasion
* Share spells (within 5')
* Empathic link (1 mile)
* Deliver touch spells
* Speak with master

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Agile (species feat)
Weapon Finesse (species bonus feat)

[B]Skills                   Base  Bonus   Total[/B]
--From Master--
Concentration..............9....+0..........+9
Decipher Script............9....-1..........+8
Know:
   Arcana..................9....-1..........+8
   Dungeoneering...........7....-1..........+6
   Nature..................5....-1..........+4
   Planes..................7....-1..........+6
   Local (LS)..............2....-1..........+1
Spellcraft.................9....-1....+2*...+10

--Racial--
Balance....................................+12
Climb......................................+10
Escape Artist...............................+4
Spot........................................+3
Hide.......................................+11 
Move Silently...............................+8


* +2 Know: Arcana synergy

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 7     15     22  N/A    110
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Log]
1d4+2 HP: Hit points, level 6 (1d4.minroll(2)+2=5)
6th level Feat: Sudden Maximize
6 skill points (+1 ea concentration, Decipher Script, Know: Arcana, Know: Nature, Know: Planes, Spellcraft)
+1 BAB
+1 ea fort, ref, and will saves
+1 2nd and 3rd level spells / day
+4 spells in spellbook( Acid Arrow, Dispel Magic, Fly, Haste)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 29, 2007)

Jonas Kewiczak 

Background
[sblock]
Jonas was the son of a hard working Shiv named Elias Kewiczak. Elias was one of only a handful of humans in the Shiv. The Shiv needed a few of they called "Long Shiv" around to work the cranes at the docks unloading the ships there with the large cranes, the controls of whcih were too hard for the smaller Shiv to work. Jonas grew up in the 2nd Ward. But he liked to consider himself a native of many Wards. His father would often take him out with him for deliveries when he had to unload carts using special hand cranes that only the few human Shiv could use. Jonas enjoyed seeing all the different sights the Great City of Lauralie Summerhome had to offer, above and below ground. It was a special treat for Jonas when he got to travel on the Understreets. He enjoyed seeing the different buildings, people and food that made each Ward unique. Even more so he enjoyed standing at his father’s elbow as he made the rounds, listening to the conversations, and getting to know all the many people Elias knew.

Jonas had a very happy childhood growing up. He loved traveling the city and learning what was going on in the different part. What building was new, who was opening a restaurant, even who was cheating on who (well, when he was older that was more interesting). Jonas was a lively and talkative lad who others found a liking to, especially after he was introduced by his father.

Jonas was growing up and the time was approaching for him to take an apprenticeship. He was considering becoming a storyteller and enrolling at one of the bardic colleges, since he loved to talk to people. While he loved to learn new things, nothing in books seemed to appeal to him. His father of course wanted Jonas to join the Guild and be a Shiv like him. Jonas was considering that as he respected his father a great deal and the work he did, especially since it would still let him head to different parts of the city.

All that changed one snowy winter day. One of the few trips Elias didn’t let Jonas go on, was a dangerous trip on the Understreets, that had to pass under Ward 3 on the replacement Old Main Line into Ward 11. Elias was traveling with a crotchety old gnome named Brongnibum. They were transporting some precious cargo in the form of various pieces of art and Elias was nervous when he left that day. Another Shiv found Elias and Brongnibum later that day, battered and bloody and their train wrecked and plundered. The Shivs took great care of the family during the time it took Elias to get healed and back on his feet, and Jonas was very grateful to the Guild. But he was getting annoyed at the Constabulary. Instead of being out there looking for the criminals, they spent, what he thought, was far too much time questioning his father and Brongnibum. The authorities suspected Brongnibum and or Elias had staged or was in league with these brigands who stole the cargo. 

Jonas didn’t believe it for a minute. And if the Constables weren’t going to find them, then by Barcarus he would. And so Jonas set out to clear his father’s name. Of course he wasn’t sure how really. But he started the only place he knew, the site of the attack. Once there he started looking around, but didn’t find anything. He sat and pondered what to do. He headed up to a pawn shop his father had taken him to, and started casually asking questions. Jonas proceeded in this vein for a while and slowly a few leads started to come out. His father’s fuzzy recollections of the attack combined with a few clues he got lead him to a run down building in Ward 3. He was watching the building closely when a heavy had was laid upon his shoulder, startled he turned to see a dark man with his finger over his mouth for silence. Jonas stammered out an explanation to this stranger upon intense questioning. The man stared at Jonas and then a rare, small smile cracked his face “Not bad kid” was all he said. Jonas had met Shilon, a tracker and private investigator. Some of the owners of the art had hired Shilon to find their art, whoever had it. Shilon had tracked the perpetrators back to this hide out. He was impressed that Jonas had made it here as well and recognized a keen mind in this youth. Once they determined that bandits were inside, they summoned the Ward 3 Special Squad and watched as they raided the place. The art was inside, except for a few pieces that had been fenced, those were part of what lead Jonas here. 

His fathers name cleared, Jonas was free to pick his apprenticeship. Not surprisingly he chose to train with Shilon. Well once he found him that is. That was Shilon’s entrance exam, to find him in the city. It took Jonas 5 full weeks, but he did finally find Shilon, in a pub, waiting for him. Over the next few years Shilon taught Jonas many of the skills need to be a tracker, how to silently sneak up on your mark, how to use a bow and sword when needed (and there were many times they were needed). Jonas did have his own unique talents. Shilon had this uncanny ability to find footprints and signs of travel that Jonas could never quite master. He did however have a greater affinity for people and used his glibness and contacts to find out many things that weren’t told in Shilon’s tracks. Jonas grew into a well trained investigator and made a good living with Shilon finding things and people that those willing to pay wanted found. 

They had been staking out a house where a bugbear was reputed to be living outside the Damnit Wall in the 3rd Ward and had been mugging passersby. The bugbear appeared in the door and waved in their direction, they had been spotted. But it was a signal and Shilon and Jonas were set upon by a gang of Half-Orcrats, they fought off as many as they could but in the end there were too many. Shilon held them off and told Jonas to run. Looking back, Jonas saw Shilon fall to the pack. Tears blurred his vision as he ran out of Ward 3.

The loss of his mentor, the attack on his father, the generosity of the Guild all played a part in Jonas’ next decision. He wanted to fight crime, to solve these crimes, but a lone man was very vulnerable. The Guild had always said “The strength of many, the courage of a few”. Jonas needed the many. He knew that he could make a difference, but he needed a partner, no he had had a partner, he needed more. He was pondering how to find, assemble and train a large group of investigators to do this. He was sitting in the Oar and Cutlass drinking a pint, when his eye rested upon a poster:

_“The 14th ward needs you!
Men and Women of action, Ignatious Ironshirt, Magistrate of the 14th Ward is looking for qualified applicants to protect the peace and good order. The special investigative squad is in need of new recruits. Guard, Military, Watch, or Investigative experience preferred but not required. If you have honor, a desire to serve, and the taste for a challenge then the 14th Ward wants you. Present yourself to Ignatious Ironshirt in the second hour after high noon on the 13th at the Magisterial offices. Uniforms and Arms provided to successful applicants.
- [signed] I. I.”_

This was it, if ever Baracus had made a sign to him this was it. Here was away to use his talents, but to have the strength of all the Constabulary at his back should he need it. This was the next step. He downed his beer, and caught the next train to the 14th ward and walked into the waiting room, and said "I am here to see Magistrate Ironshirt regarding the special investigator position”
[/sblock]

Character

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jonas Kewiczak
[B]Class:[/B] Urban Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Barcarus

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 17,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] [COLOR=Red]30[/COLOR]/45 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1128654]Jonas HP roll (4d8+8+5=34)[/url] 
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1128656]Jonas HP roll reroll '1' (1d8=5)[/url] 
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1541761/]Jonas HP L6 (1d8+2=7)[/url] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +X    +3    +X    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +1  +1      +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +3   +1     +9
[B]Will:[/B]                       2    +1    +1    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Truncheon                   +8/+3     1d4+2     20x2
Shortbow                   +10/+5   1d6+2     20x3
   Rapid shot            +8/+8/+3   1d6+2     20x3
   Multishot                    +10    2d6+2    20x3
Shortsword                 +8/+3    1d6+1     19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Orckind) +2, Favored Enemy: Brotherhood of Eleven +4, 

[B]Feats:[/B] Urban Tracking, Endurance, Rapid Shot*, Investigator, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Persuasive, Multishot*, Weapon Focus (Short Bow).

* In No or Light Armor

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 81       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                        0     +2   +2     +4
Climb                      2    +1          +3
Gather Information         9    +2   +4    +15
Handle Animal              5    +2          +7
Hide                       7    +3          +10
Intimidate                 0     +2   +2    +4
Jump                       2    +1          +3
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)  1    +2          +3
Knowledge (Local)          9    +2          +11
Listen                     9    +1          +10
Move Silently              7    +3          +10
Prof: Constable          4     +2          +6
Ride                       2    +3    +2   +7
Search                     9    +2     +2  +13
Sense Motive               9    +1          +10
Spot                       9    +1          +10
Swim                       2    +1          +3
Use Rope                   2    +3          +5

Spells:
1st/2
Summon Nature's Ally I
Detect Secret Doors

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Health Plan             1,000 gp
Health Plan Bruno     1,000 gp
MMC Lifestyle (3 months)    75 gp
Black Truncheon of Barcarus    free
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 44 charges   750 gp
Mithral Shirt +1    2,100 gp
Comp Shortbow (Str +1) +1    2,450 gp
MW Short Sword          310 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1     1,000 gp
Quiver/ 20 arrows


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 110gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

Animal Companion:
Bruno, Riding Dog
Size/Type: Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 34 hp (4d8+12)  
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 22 (+3 armor,+3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 19 
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6 
Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d6+4) 
Full Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d6+4) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +3 (+7 tracking by scent) 
Feats and Abilities: Alertness, Track, Weapon Focus (Bite), Evasion 
MW Studded leather barding 200 gp
Trip (Ex)
A dog that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dog. 
Link
Share Spells
Tricks: Attack, Guard, Seek, Track, Defend, Fetch, Heel, Come

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1541765/]Bruno HP L3 (2d8.minroll(2)+4=17)[/url] 



[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```


----------



## Lou (Jun 30, 2007)

*Ederaul Mameir aka 'Raul'*

Half-Elven (Mountain Elf) Male
7th level Monk of the Undying Way

Age: 29; Height: 5' 5"; Weight: 160 lbs

Str 10 (0)
Dex 16 (+3) (+1 at 4th level)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 14 (+2)
Alignment: lawful neutral

HP: 50
current injuries: none[sblock=past injuries] -10 hp from the swarm;healed
-15 boulder from stone giant; healed 5 overnight, healed 10 back in town
injured against Frick and Frack and killed by scythe trap critical hit
[/sblock]

*AC: 19*=10 base +2 Monk (with monk's robe) +2 Wis(Monk) +3 (Dex) +1 (magic) +1 (magic)
*flat footed 16*=10+1+1(magic) +2 Monk (with monk's robe) +2 Wis(Monk)
*touch 19*=10+3 (Dex)+2(Monk)(with monk's robe)+2 Wis(Monk)+1+1(magic)

Base Attack: +8 (+5 Monk) (+3 WEAPON FINESSE)
Missile Attack: +8 (+5 Monk) (+3 DEX)
Flurry of Blows Attacks +9/+9/+9/+4 2d6 unarmed/monk weapons (with monk's robe)
_Inititive: +3_
_Speed: 0 ft unencumbered (30ft otherwise)_
_Saves: F +6 (+5+1), R +8 (+5+3), W +7 (+5+2) (+11 v. enchantment)_

[sblock=Raul's Features, Feats, and Abilities]
_*Racial Features:*_
_Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects_
_+2 ST v. enchantment_
_Low-Light Vision (2x human)_
_+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks._
_+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks._
_For all effects related to race, considered an elf._
_Languages: Common and Mountain Elvish_


_*Monk Class Features:*_
_+2 AC +Wis bonus to AC, even to touch and flat-footed (unless bound/helpless)(monk's belt as if monk L12)_
_Concentration +2 (Undying Way bonus)_
_TOUGHNESS (+3 HP)_
_Flurry of Blows +3/+3 (+9/+9/+9/+4 2d6 with Monk's Robe as if Monk L12)_
_Improved Unarmed Strike_
_ENDURANCE (+4 ST FOR SWIM, RUN, STARVATION, THIRST)_
_Evasion (R ST for half damage causes no damage)_
_Still Mind (+2 enchantment ST)_
_Ki Strike (unarmed strikes are MAGICAL ATTACKS)_
_Slow fall 30’_
_Purity of body (immune to natural diseases)_
_DIEHARD (When reduced to between -1 and -9 hit points, you automatically become stable. Can choose to be disabled instead of dying.)_
_6th-Level Undying Way Bonus Ability: When fighting defensively, using Combat Expertise, or using the total defense action, gains damage reduction 2/-._
 Wholeness of Body: heal himself up to 14 points of damage each day (level * 2)

_*Feats:*_
_Level 1: WEAPON FINESSE _
_Level 3: NEGOTIATOR_
_Bonus: MONASTIC EDUCATION (+2 Heal)(+2 Knowledge (religion)) _
_Level 6: COMBAT EXPERTISE_



_*Skills:* (24 at 1st level, +6 per level, total at 5th level is 48)(+6 at 6th level Concentration +1, Diplomacy +4, Sense Motive +1)(+6 at L7 +1 Concentration +2 Diplomacy +1 Sense Motive +2 Know local)_
_Appraise (Int) 2=0+2 (untrained)_
_Balance (Dex) 10 =5 +3 +2 (+2 from Tumble)_
_Bluff (Cha) 2=0+2 (untrained)_
_Climb (Str) 1 =1+0_
_Concentration (Con) 13 =10+1+2 (+2 Undying Way bonus)_
_Craft (Int) 3 =1+2 (weapon smithing)_
_Diplomacy (Cha) 15 =7+2+2+2+2 (+2 from Sense Motive) (+2 half-elf bonus)(+2 NEGOTIATOR)_
_Disguise (Cha) 2=0+2 (untrained)_
_Escape Artist (Dex) 4 =1+3_
_Forgery (Int) 2=0+2 (untrained)_
_Gather Information (Cha) 4=0+2+2 (+2 half-elf bonus) (untrained)_
_Heal (Wis) 4=0+2+2 (+2 MONASTIC EDUCATION)_
_Hide (Dex) 3=0+3 (untrained)_
_Intimidate (Cha) 2=0+2 (untrained)_
_Jump (Str) 7 =5+0+2 (+2 from Tumble)_
_Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 7 =5+2_
_Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int) 3 =1+2 (Campaign Bonus)(non-class skill)_
_Knowledge (Local-Lauralie Summerhome) (Int) 6=4+2 (+2 Campaign Starting Bonus)_
_Listen (Wis) 5 =2+2+1 (+1 half-elf bonus)_
_Profession (Constable) (Wis) 6=0+2+4 (+4 Campaign Starting Bonus)_
_Search (Int) 3=0+2+1 half-elf bonus_
_Sense Motive (Wis) 14=10+2 (+2 NEGOTIATOR)_
_Spot (Wis) 8 =5+2+1 (+1 half-elf bonus)_
_Swim (Str) 1 =1+0_
_Tumble (Dex). 10 =5+3+2 (+2 from Jump)_
[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapons, Money, and Equipment]
_*Unarmed (SMW): +7 d8 20/x2 or +6/+6 d8/d8 20/x2 without Monk's Belt_
_*Unarmed (SMW): +8 d8 20/x2 or +9/+9/+9/+4 2d6 20/x2 with Monk's Belt_

_*MW Black Truncheon of Barcarus (+1att) 1d4+1 20/x2 ranged 10’, weight (1lb)_
_Club 1d6 20/x2 10’_
_MW crossbow (light) (+1 Att) 1d8 19-20/x2 80’ (335gp) 20bolts (1gp)_
_crossbow (heavy) 1d10 19-20/x2 120’_
_*dagger (2) 1d4 19-20/x2 10’ (2gp) (2x1lb) *cold iron dagger (4gp) (1lb)_
_handaxe 1d6 20/x3 (6gp) Alchemical silver handaxe 1d6-1 20/x3(26gp)_
_javelin 1d6 20/x2 30’ (1gp)_
_kama (SMW) 1d6 20/x2 (trip) (2gp) _
_nunchaku (SMW) 1d6 20/x2 (disarm +2 opposed) (2gp)_
_quarterstaff (SMW) 1d6(/1d6) 20/x2 _
_*cold iron sai (SMW) (2) 1d4 20/x2 10’(disarm +4 opposed) (2gpx2) (2x1lb)_
_*shuriken (20) (SMW) 1d2 (5 for 1gp) (4x½lb)_
_**** -1 thrown into the swarm_
_-2 thrown into cube 2_

_siangham (SMW) 1d6 20/x2 (3gp)_
_sling 1d4 20/x2 50’_

_italics-owned_
_* - carried_

_*Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp) (deflection bonus) (0lb)_
_*Bracers of Armor +1 (1000gp) (armor bonus-force) (1lb)_
_*Boots of the Winterlands (2500gp) (1lb)_
_*Monk's Belt (Robe) (13000gp) (+5 Monk levels for monk unarmed combat)(made by Prof. Marissa Brightbloom at the LCA)_

_Money: 588gp (stashed)_
_*25gp, 9sp, 10cp (added 15gp for monthly pay--extended prepay for COL & HP)_

_Health Plan 1000gp+prepaid 6 months (30gp)_
_Cost of Living: MMC for Mom & WC for Raul (35gp/mo) prepaid 6 months (210gp)_

_*Climber’s Kit 80gp 5lbs_
_MW Artisan’s Tools 55gp 5lbs (weapon smithing)_
_*Healer's kit from Darius 1lb (109 uses left)_

_*Backpack (2gp) (2lbs)_
_waterskin (1gp) (4lbs)_

_*Monk’s outfit with Constable's shirt (5 gp) (2 lbs)_
_*Bronze Badge_
_*sunrods (54) (10gp) (54 lbs) _

_Explorer’s outfit (10 gp) (8 lbs)_
_Cold weather outfit (8 gp) (7 lb)_
_Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp) (5 lbs)_
_*Flint and steel (1 gp) (0lbs)_
_*Manticles with average lock (55gp) (3lbs)_
_Crowbar (2 gp) (5 lbs)_
_*Pouch, belt (1 gp) (½ lb)

Carrying 31.5 lbs (light encumberance to 33 lbs)

Items owned but not carried are secured in private room or at the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment. Most are still at the Center, for Raul is still moving into his new room. He has been moving his mother and getting her settled into her new flat.

Raul always seems to be underdressed for the weather. He claims it's his training....

[/sblock]_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2007)

*Andrew Dresden*

Andrew Dresden


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*I would have liked to delete this message!*

but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2007)

*Thanks, Andrew!!*



Ohhh, shoot!  .........  SO LONG, ANDREW!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

*Braevil Talisker*
*Background*
Braevil, or Brae (Bray) as he is called by those close to him, was born and raised in the small mountain village of Sprucehill. Most of the folk were miners and loggers by trade, but Brae's father Joran was the town's sheriff. As a young boy, Brae took an interest in his father's work, learning the basics of law enforcement. When Joran was slain by bandits on the outskirts of town, the young Braevil sought out solace at the local church of Meda.

The village priest, a portly old man by the name of Honar, took pity on the young boy and took it upon himself to train Brae in the ways of Meda's religion. Brae was a good student, learning the doctrine and religion of Meda quickly. Still, Sprucehill left little opportunity for the young man, and eventually Brae took up travelling, bringing the word of Meda to far and widespread communities. Eventually, his travels brought him to the great city of Lauralie Summerhome. Here, he found a bastion of Meda's faith, but too found that the tenants of the religion were not always practice as he had been taught. Barely accepted by most his brethren, Brae decided that it was his duty to stay and do what he could. 

As a cleric of Meda, Braevil is not like the majority of his compatriots. He is harder, sterner; while he holds that family, community and peace are the highest of ideals, Braevil believes that these things can only be ensured by force of arms. Despite this, he is not a zealot against society's ills; he does not have issue with drinking or gambling, if done in moderation.

[sblock=Recent Background]
Braevil is something of a "narc". While he makes an excellent lawman with abilities beyond question, he works as a sort of "Internal Affairs" agent within the constabulary. Having always been on the fringes of Meda's priesthood, Braevil often found himself having to step on the toes of others to get his job done. 

Upon hearing that the Apha Division of the Special Squad of the Constabulary of the Fourteenth Ward of Lauralie Summerhome was going to be investigating a case that involved the Temple of Meda in the 14th, Braevil immediately requested that his superiors attach him to Alpha Division for the duration of the investigation. During the subsequent negotiations Braevil's superior, Bishop Hoyle Gardsford (who knew about Braevil's growing unhappiness in his current assignment) worked out a deal with Magistrate Ironshirt to let the cleric keep working with Alpha Division on an extended basis. Officially, this puts Brae on detached service from the church; as such, he is on the payroll of the 14th Ward, with the Church 
making a contribution to Ward coffers as part of the arrangement.
[/sblock]

*Description*
Braevil stands just shy of six feet in height, and has a fairly muscular build...while not a warrior, he takes pride in his appearance, and tries to spend time each day in exercise. He is a handsome man, with rugged features and piercing sky blue eyes. He has a shaggy mane of dirty blonge hair, and he wears a full beard on his face. He dresses in heavy armor, and bears the Golden Chalice of Meda proudly upon his chest.





Neutral Good Human Male Cleric 8
XPs: 29,040
[sblock=Experience Tracker]
Battle with Dire bears and orcs from July 09 = 1225. 
Battle to wipe out the outcast orcs of Harcourt's Mill = 1630
Experience Reward, post 751 OOC thread: + 6955
Experience Reward, post 1003 IC thread: +940
[/sblock]

STR	14	+2	(6 points)	
DEX	10	+0	(2 points)
CON	14	+2	(6 points)
INT	12	+1	(4 points)
WIS	20	+5	(10 points, +2 level increase, +2 enhancement)
CHA	12	+1	(4 points)

Armor Class 21 (10 base, +9 armor, +2 shield)
-- Touch AC 10
-- Flatfooted AC 22
Hit Points 68
(37 + 1 (forgot max at first level) + 6 (Level 7) + 8 (Level 8) + 16 con)
Initiative +0
Speed 20' (30' base)

Saves
-- Fort +9 (6 base, +2 con, +1 resistance)
-- Refl +3 (2 base, +0 dex, +1 resistance)
-- Will +12 (6 base, +5 wis, +1 resistance)

BAB +6/+1
-- Melee +8/+3
---- Quarterstaff +9/+4 or +5/+0/+5
---- Truncheon +9
-- Ranged +6/+1
---- Light Crossbow +6/+1

CLASS FEATURES
-- Aura (Braevil radiates a _strong_ aura of good)
-- Spellcasting (divine, prepared)
-- Spontaneous healing
-- Turn Undead 8/day (Turning Check 1d20+3, Turn Damage: 2d6+9)

FEATS
-- Extra Turning (+4 turn attempts/day)
-- Extend Spell
-- Divine Metamagic: Extend
-- Pending

SKILLS
-- Concentration +13 (11 ranks, +2 con)
-- Diplomacy +12 (11 ranks, +1 cha)
-- Heal +11 (6 ranks, +5 wis)
-- Knowledge (Religion) +8 (7 ranks, +1 int)
-- Knowledge (Local) +2 (1 cc ranks, +1 int)
-- Listen +5 (0 ranks, +5 wis)
-- Profession (Constable) +6 (1 rank, +5 wis)
-- Spellcraft +5 (4 ranks, +1 int)
-- Spot +5 (0 ranks, +5 wis)

LANGUAGES
-- Common
-- Celestial

SPELLCASTING
-- Domains: Travel & Renewal
---- *Travel:* For a total of 8 rounds per day, Braevil can act normally regardless of magical effects that impede movement as if he were affected by the spell freedom of movement. This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies, lasts until it runs out or is no longer needed, and can operate multiple times per day (up to the total daily limit of rounds).
------ Level 1: _Longstrider_
------ Level 2: _Locate Object_
------ Level 3: _Fly_
------ Level 4: _Dimension Door_
---- *Renewal:* Upon falling below 0 hit points, Braevil regains 1d8+1 hit points. This supernatural ability functions once per day.
------ Level 1: _Charm Person_
------ Level 2: _Lesser Restoration_
------ Level 3: _Remove Disease_
------ Level 4: _Reincarnate_

-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 6 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 4 (DC18): 3 + 1 domain

[sblock=Typical Spells Prepared (subject to change, of course)]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless, obscuring mist, command + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, magic circle vs evil, prayer + (d) fly_
-- Level 4:_ divine power, summon monster IV, dismissal + (d) dimension door_
[/sblock]

EQUIPMENT
-- Black Truncheon of Barcarus (1d4+1/20, 10', 1lb)
-- Masterwork Quarterstaff (1d6/20, 4lb, 300gp)
-- Crossbow, light (1d8/19-20, 8lb, 35gp)
-- 20 bolts (2lb, 2gp)
-- Full Plate +1 (2650gp, 50lb)
-- Buckler +1 (1165gp, 5lb)
-- Explorer's Outfit
-- Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp)
-- Pearl of Power (1st level) (1000gp)
-- Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4000gp)
-- Wand of Lesser Vigor (50 47 45 36 34 32 28 chargers, 750gp) - 2 Jonas, 3 Raul, 3 Alarion, 2 Soulfetter, 1 Braz, 5 Darius, 2 Thea, 4 Soulfetter
-- Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 49 48 47 charges, 750gp) - 1 Brae, 2 Raul

LIFESTYLE
-- Special Squad Salary (+50gp/month)
-- Middle Middle Class (-25gp/month)
-- Insurance Plan (1000gp one time fee)
-- Insurance Fee (-5gp/month)
-- Wardrobe (3 x travelling outfits, 2 x scholar outfits, 2 x clerics vestments, 3 x cold weather outfit, monks outfit, 52gp)

7089gp, 14sp[sblock=Wealth Tracker]-1 sp to Drover's Cousin

[/sblock]


Lauralie Summerhome Setting


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Party treasure haul (Stage 1 loot)*

Each of the remaining active constables gets a full share of loot: 1076 gp, 3 sp, 4cp

Wally gets a half share: 538 gp, 1 sp, 7 cp

Items kept:
+1 short sword (Jonas)
+2 cold iron dagger (Darius)
+1 darkwood light shield (Alarion)
Thieves tools (size large)(Soulfetter)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (44 charges)
Scroll- Resist energy
Potion- Cure serious wounds
Potion- Shield of faith +3
Potion- Enlarge person
Potion- Blur
Potion- Bless weapon (oil)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

*Bump* for DM's Convenience...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2008)

The axe SoulFetter picked up is +2 TH/Damage, and may have other powers as well . . .  Anyone available to do an identify when we get a chance to breathe?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 31, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Sentran the Violet
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 6
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] True Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] ?
[B]Dex:[/B] 10  +2 (2p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 27/[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1792375/"]27[/URL] (5d4+4+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 20* +5 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12  +1 (4p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +0       [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Int @ 4th level, Headband of Intellect +1

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0   10
[B]Touch:[/B] 10             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10



                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +0^  +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +0    +0^ +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +1    +0^  +6

* Familiar (within 1 mile)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
MW DW trunch..............+4.....1d4+1.........x2
MW DW trunch, thrown......+4.....1d4+1.........x2, range 10 ft.
Dagger +1.................+4.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2
Dagger +1, thrown.........+4.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2, range 10 ft.
MW Light Crossbow.........+4.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Elven     (Int bonus)
Abyssal (Int bonus)
Draconic  (Int bonus)
Celestial (Int bonus)

[B]Abilities:[/B]


* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class




* Weapons: truncheon (campaign bonus), club, dagger, 
                heavy & light crossbow, quarterstaff
* Prepared Arcane Spells per day (includes Int bonus): 
            cantrips:  4 (DC 15)
            1st level: 5 (DC 16)
            2nd level: 4 (DC 17)
            3rd level: 3 (DC 18)
* Spellbook    
* Summon Familiar (Merel, raven)
	+3 bonus to Appraise checks
        Alertness within arm's reach
        Empathic link
        Share spells
        Deliver touch spells
        Speak with master
* Bonus feats

* Knowledge specialization (Necromancy as banned school, 1 bonus skill point at each level)


[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness (Familiar bonus - arm's reach only)
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Wizard 1st)
Extend spell (1st level)
Collegiate wizard (Bonus Human)
Craft wondrous Items (3rd level)
Cooperative metamagic (Bonus Wizard 5th)
Craft Construct (6th level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 63       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--
Concentration..............9....+2..........+11
Decipher Script............9....+5..........+14
Know:
   Arcana..................9....+5.....+2.....+16
   Religion...........4....+5..........+9
   Nature..................9....+5..........+14
   Planes..................9....+5..........+14
   Philosophy............4....+5...........+10
   Arcane constructs......9.......+5......+14
Spellcraft.................9.......+5.......+2*......+16
Appraise..........0....+5......+3***........+8

--Cross Class--
Spot.......................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Listen.....................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Survival...................0....+0..........+0 (+2 underground, other planes, nature)

*  +2 Know: Arcana synergy
** Collegiate wizard
*** Raven familiar

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Headband of intellect +1..........1000gp
Familiar summoning.........100gp

--Clothing (based on situation)--

Uniform...................--
Explorer's Outfit........10gp
Scholar's Outfit..........5gp

--Worn / Carried--
MW Darkwood truncheon......--....1lb
Signal whistle............8sp....0
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Backpack..................2gp....5lb

--In Backpack--
Spellbook..................--....3lb
Caltrops..................1gp....2lb
Flint and steel...........1gp....0
Ink.......................8gp....0
Inkpen....................1sp....0
Parchment x[s]5[/s]4.............1gp....0
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Antitoxin................50gp....0	
Sunrod x2.................4gp....2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]29lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 10pp 187gp 1sp 6cp 

Monthly Costs: Middle Middle Class (25gp),
Montly Income: 50gp (Special Squad salary)
```


[sblock=Collegiate Wizard]Complete Arcane, pg. 181
Prereq: Wizard 1st, Int 13, 1st level only
Benefits: 
* +2 bonus on Know (arcana) checks
* As a 1st level Wizard, you gain 6 1st level spells (instead of 3)
* At each level after 1st, you gain 4 new spells (instead of 2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell Book]*Collegiate Wizard:*6 1st level spells at 1st, +4 spells each level after

_Cantrips:_ All (excluding Necromancy)
_1st level:_ Comprehend languages, Detect secret doors, Identify, Magic missile, Hold portal, Feather fall, Magic aura, Floating disk, Color spray, Jet of Steam (CM), Resinous tar (CM), Ebon Eyes, Shieldbearer
_2nd level:_ Detect thoughts, Locate object, See invisibility, Invisibility, Spider climb, Fox's cunning, Mirror image, Alter self, Shatter, Resist energy, Chain of Eyes, Summon monster II, Scorch (SC)
_3rd level:_ Dispel magic, Clairaudience/Claivegence, Fireball, Major image, Shrink Item, Illusory script, Arcane sight, Fly, Enduring Scrutiny (CM), Ghost Lantern (CM), Circle Dance (SC)[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]

Cantrips (4 DC 15): Light, Detect magic, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
1st level (5 DC 16): Ebon Eyes, Jet of Steam, Magic missile, Color Spray, Shieldbearer
2nd level (4 DC 17: Scorch, Spider Climb, Detect thoughts, Locate object
3rd level (3 DC 18): Fireball, Major Image, Clairaudience/Clair***
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 30, 2008)

OOOOPS, WRONG THREAD!  
Please disregard


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

*Brazinak Kzaniskan*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Brazinak Kzaniskan
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 3/Fighter 3
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 20,355
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (6+2d6+3d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 07 -2 (01p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0 (-2) [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5   (+2)   +4    +X    +X    +X    19 (21)
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +3   +1     +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4   +1     +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1   +1     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Hvy Rp Xbow          +11       1d10+1d6+3        19-20x2
   Rapid Shot           +9/+9     1d10+1d6+3        19-20x2
Dwarven Waraxe    +6          1d10                         20x3
Truncheon               +5          1d4+1

[B]Languages:[/B] Dwarven, Common, Gnome, Orc

[B]Racial Abilities:[/B] [sblock]
 +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma. 
•	Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
•	Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations). 
•	Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all. 
•	Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
•	Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons. 
•	Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground). 
•	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. 
•	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. 
•	+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids. 
•	+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
•	+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items. 
•	+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal. 
•	Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon. 
•	Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing [/sblock]

[B]Abilities:[/B] Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap sense +1, Sneak Attack +2d6 (Range of 60 ft)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (Heavy Repeating Crossbow), Precise Shot, Crossbow Sniper, 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 72       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   1    +2          +3
Craft (Locksmith)        6    +2   +2    +10
Craft (Trapmaking)     6     +2   +2    +10
Disable Device             9    +2   +2    +13
Hide                       7    +4          +11
Listen                     9    +2          +11
Move Silently              7    +4          +11
Open Lock                  9    +4   +2    +15
Search                     9    +2          +11
Spot                       9    +2          +11

[B]Equipment:                         Cost  Weight[/B]
Mithral Shirt +1                       2,100gp   XXlb
Heavy repeating crossbow       8,550gp   XXlb
      +1 Flaming
MW Thieves Tools                    100 gp
Truncheon
Vest of Resistance +1              1,000 gp
MW  Dwarven Waraxe               330 gp
Heavy Steel Shield                        20 gp
Constable Health Plan              1,000 gp
Backpack
Crowbar
Flint and steel
5 pints of oil
MW Artisan’s tools (traps)
Explorer’s Outfit
 [B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B]5gp 7sp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 103
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 162 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Swarthy
```
*Appearance:* Brazikan is a thin dwarf compared to many, and his red beard is streaked here and there with gray. But his eyes are still keen and his hands are large, quick and nimble from his years of working with locks. He wears a simple set of rugged clothes, and is never without his large crossbow.

*Background:* 
[sblock]
It was a beautiful day in the 14th. Ignatious Ironshirt sat at his desk, keeping the citizens of the 14th safe as he always did. His day was broken by the report that was run in by a hobgoblin. There had been another attempt on a craftsman. “Dammit all” Iggy shouted. “We just got that Halfling fellow back too.” A squad of Bravos was already on scene and had sent in the initial report. Seems like it was orcs again. Well the Bravos will see what went on and hopefully settle this thought Iggy. Not a half hour went by before another runner came in. “Citizen may still be inside, possibly held captive by orcs. Orcs spotted in area last night and tracks led here. Alphas needed” the note read. Iggy swore up and down. This was the last thing he needed. He wrote off a quick set of instructions for one of the Alpha teams he had and sent them off to deal with this before the neighborhood panicked. Iggy went back to his paperwork confident his Alphas could handle the situation. Imagine Iggy’s surprise when the Bravo company showed up, very reluctantly, and delivered another note to Ignatious Ironshirt. Iggy looked at the ceiling. He was getting tired of notes that held only bad news. ”We believe the orcs are dead, but cannot gain entrance to shop. Someone we believe to be the owner has fired upon us and says he doesn’t believe we are the constables and won’t come out unless” here the letter pauses and continues with shakier handwriting “Unless Old Ironbritches himself comes. PS Bring a good lockpicker.” 

Iggy swore a blue streak that shook the walls. A citizen demanding that he himself come down? Preposterous. Unheard of. Still, Iggy knew what a crowd of Constables standing in front of store could do. He gathered his things and hurried down to the street, sending the Bravoes to find another Alpha from a different team, one Pete Olip, the best picker he had.

Iggy arrived just after Pete did at the store. Iggy gave a displeased stare to his Alphas that was met with downcast faces. Iggy asked about windows and found there weren’t any so Iggy sized up the door and gave it a good pounding and called out “Hello!” His response was a violent shaking of the door as a crossbow bolt slammed into the door so hard, the last inch of bolt stuck out of the door. Most of the Alphas ducked, Iggy stood there, even though the bolt would have struck him squarely. “Pete, unlock that door” said Iggy as he crossed his arms. Pete dutifully knelt down and unrolled his tool kit. He looked at the lock, he locked at the sign outside the shop and his eyes opened wide. He locked at the lock, then to Iggy, then to the lock and again to Iggy, Iggy returned his stare with a raised eyebrow. Pete sighed and turned to the lock, obviously more afraid of Iggy than the lock. Long minutes passed as Pete probed into the lock. Finally he took out his tools, put them away and stood up. “Sorry Chief, I can’t do it. That there is a Brazkan Lock. Brazinak Kzaniskan makes them good and he traps a lot of them. He has some nefarious trap in there, I can see the trigger, but can’t figure out how to disarm it. And I don’t know what it is, could be real bad. But this thing is beyond me” says Pete with a good deal of reluctance.

Iggy gave the door a violent kick and started shouting in dwarvish. He was replied to by a muffled shout in dwarvish that meant something along the lines of “Your mother had a longer beard than your father!”. That really set off Iggy. There followed a thirty minute shouting match, in dwarvish across the door. Curses, insults and threats came from both parties. Several Alphas who knew dwarvish turned red at some of them. Finally after a particularly long tirade by Iggy, there was silence on the other side and then the sound of locks and mechanisms being worked. Pete was listening carefully and his eyes grew wide with what he was hearing. Finally the door opened a bit. In the doorway stood another dwarf, much thinner in the shoulders and chest than Iggy, but with hands at least as large, his long red beard was streaked with gray and tucked into his belt. He held an elaborate crossbow in his hands. 

“Ah master Ironbritches, it is you after all. Fine job your Constables do here, can’t even protect us poor shopkeepers.” Says the dwarf as Iggy steps inside the darkened shop. Inside Iggy finds a pile of orc corpses, each perforated with a smoldering bolt, several more orcs are pinned against the walls of the shop. Braz himself has a bandage wrapped around his head that is strained red. Iggy looks around the small locksmith’s shop, looks at the dwarf. “You’re right, we need to do a better job. So why don’t you help us out. Come join my Alphas, we could use a dwarf of your talents. You could help us protect the 14th better.”

“And leave my shop!” exclaims Braz “Why, for your pittance of a salary? For the privilege of being cut open by more orcs? No thanks”

Iggy sighed “Yeah, I thought so, those orc locks down there, they are pretty tough, probably too tough for anyone in the city to figure out. And the traps!” Iggy shakes his head “They are bad, deadly really. My Constables are having a touch time with them. Seems orcs can make traps better than we thought.” Iggy stands silently as his words penetrate.

As Iggy leaves, Braz calls out, “I’ll think on it” sullenly. The Alphas file in to recover the orc bodies and remove any evidence. They are silently deferent to this craftsman who shouted it out with the toughest constable they knew. 

A week later Iggy sits again at his desk, the 14th peaceful again, until of course shouting erupts in the office and a familiar dwarf strides him and plops himself down across from Iggy.  A long stony silence between them is finally broken by Braz speaking “All right Ironbritches, since you can’t seem to get enough competent constables to keep us citizens safe, it is again up to us dwarfs to shoulder the burden. I am here to join your Alpha’s and lend my talents to protecting the city.” There is a long pause before a “Sir” gets added to that, reluctantly, but respectfully.

Iggy smiled to himself. He knew just the team that needed a dwarf, needed a good trap finder too. A team that was too often away from the city, a team that needed the level headedness and stubbornness of a dwarf, especially this dwarf. Iggy silently pushed a stack of paperwork across his desk to the other dwarf, it was already filled out with Brazinak’s name.


“You can never have enough dwarves around” said Iggy as he watched Brak sign on.


What the poor orcs who swarmed the shop that night didn’t realize was that Braz had been a tunnel scout back in the day in the mountain hold he was born into. There he had learned much of his craft, sneaking down dark tunnels and sniping at goblins and orcs. Setting traps and infiltrating the orc dens. He fought many battles and became well known as Bullseye Brazinak for his excellent marksmanship with a crossbow.  A full decade he served in the tunnels before moving to Lauralie and taking up locksmithing. Braz had worked out of his shop for more than 35 years in the city. Honing his craft, building better and better locks and in later years he added clever traps to them. His Brazkan Locks were well known and the rich and powerful sought out his locks. Perhaps that was why the orcs came to find him, but they obviously only knew half of his story.

After Iggy came to find him, Braz thought long and hard. He was no longer a young dwarf, his beard tucked easily into his belt, and he had passed 100 years only a few years ago. But 100 really wasn’t that old for a dwarf after all, and he was still hearty and hale and his hands were as steady as ever. The orc attack had awaken in him that love of battle that all dwarves seem to have. And while he was good at making locks, he did desire that challenge of coming across a new lock, and putting his skills to the test against it’s maker. So he locked up his shop tightly, trapped much of it to be safe and headed out to be an Alpha.

He might even stop calling Iggy “Ironbritches”.
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 5, 2009)

*Tauvalek Dusksprocket*

[SBLOCK=Tauvalek]
*Tauvalek Dusksprocket* aka Tau (as in Tower)
_Description: _
Gender: Male, Race: Illumian
Sizecategory: Medium, 5'10" tall, 156 lbs, 30 yrs old
Red hair; Blue eyes; pale skin
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Archivist 3 / Focused Conjuration Specialist Wizard 3 / Mystic Theurge 1
XP: 21,065 / 28,000 [-430 xp]

Speaks Common, Illumian, Sylvanoptera, Elven, Dwarven, Celestial, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Auran, Terran, Sylvan, Orc, and Undercommon

*Statistics* 
Str 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 ( 2 pts) ()
Dex 14 (+2 Mod) = 14 ( 6 pts) ()
Con 14 (+2 Mod) = 14 ( 6 pts) ()
Int 20 (+5 Mod) = 18 (16 pts) (+1 Lvl, +1 Enhancement)
Wis 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 ( 2 pts) ()
Cha 08 (-1 Mod) = 08 ( 0 pts) () 

Hit Points: 37 = 6 + (2d6) + (4d4) + (7*2 CON)
AC 14 (10 Base, +2 DEX, +2 Shield) [+2 vs Ranged]
 • Touch 12 (10 Base, +2 DEX) [+2 vs Ranged]
 • Flat 12 (10 Base, +2 Shield) [+2 vs Ranged]
 • Both 10 (10 Base) [+2 vs Ranged]
Init +8 (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil, +4 Feat)
BAB +3; Grap +3 (+0 STR, +3 BAB)
Speed: 30' (base 30')
Carrying Capacity: 26/53/80
Weight Carried: xxx lbs

*AC Modifiers:*
+2 vs Ranged Attacks with Shield Crystal
+2 when Fighting Defensively (-4 to all attacks)
+4 with Full Defence (No Attacks)
+2 vs Ranged when Kneeling (-2 AC vs Melee)
+4 vs Ranged when Prone (-4 AC vs Melee)

*Saves:* (+2 vs Shadow spells) 
Fort +7 (+4 base, +2 CON, +1 Resistance)
Refl +5 (+2 base, +2 DEX, +1 Resistance)
Will +9 (+8 base, +0 WIS, +1 Resistance) 

*Attacks:*
+4 Melee, Mwk Truncheon, 1d4+1, 20/x2
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +1 Enhancement)
+4 Melee, Dagger +1, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +1 Enhancement)
+6 Ranged, Mwk Light Crossbow, 1d8, 20/x2, 80'r
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 Enhancement)
+5 Ranged, Sling, 1d6, 20/x2, 30'r
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +2 DEX)

*Combat Modifiers: Attack & Damage*
+? to Melee/Ranged (Condition)

*Skills:* (36 Archivist, 18 Wiz, 6 MT)
+13 Concentration = (6 Arc, 3 Wiz, 1 MT) (+2 CON, +1 Shield)
+15 Spellcraft = (7 Wiz, 1 MT) (+5 INT, +2 Synergy) [+2 Scrolls]
+15 Knowledge (Arcana) = (4 Arc, 3 Wiz, 1 MT) (+5 INT, +2 Class)
+13 Knowledge (Religion) = (5 Arc, 1 Wiz, 2 MT) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (The Planes) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Nature) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Dungeoneering) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Engineering) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Geography) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (History) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Craft (Alchemy) = (1 Wiz) (+5 INT)
+8 Decipher Script = (1 Wiz) (+5 INT, +2 Class)
+6 Heal = (4 Arc) (+0 Wis, +2 Belt)
+0 Survival = (0 Ranks) (+0 WIS)
+9 Search = (4 Arc) (+5 INT)
+4 Balance = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Escape Artist = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Tumble = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Ride = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+0 Listen = (0 Ranks) (+0 WIS)
+0 Spot = (0 Ranks) (+0 WIS)
+4 Move Silently = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Hide = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+0 Climb = (0 Ranks) (+0 STR)
+0 Jump = (0 Ranks) (+0 STR)
Collector of Stories skill trick (2 Arc Skill Points) +5 Knowledge to ID Monsters
Healing Hands skill trick (2 Arc Skill Points) Heal 1d6 when stabilizing someone
Speak Language (3 Arc, 3 Wiz, 1 MT): 7 languages

*Feats:*
Level 1 - Cloudy Conjuration
Archivist 1 - [Scribe Scroll]
Level 3 - Improved Initiative
Wizard 1 - [Craft Wonderous Item, Collegiate Wizard]
Level 6 - Fiery Burst

*Illuman Racial Traits:*
 • Krau Sigil: +2 to all Caster Levels.
 • Uur Sigil: +2 to all DEX checks and skills.
 • Uurkrau Word: Bonus Archivist spells based on DEX.
 • Speak Language is always a class skill.

*Archivist Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with all simple weapons plus the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, and short sword.
 • Bonus Feat: [Scribe Scroll].
 • Spellcasting: 4 0th, 3 1st, 2 2nd
 • Dark Knowledge

*Wizard Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
 • Focused Specialist variant (CM): -1 spell/level, +2 Conjuration spells/level.
 • Banned Schools: Illusion, Enchantment, Necromancy.
 • Traded Feats: Scribe Scroll for Craft Wonderous Item / Summon Familiar for Collegiate Wizard.

*Memorized Wizard Spells* [3+3 0th, 2+2+3 1st, 1+1+3 2nd] (Caster Level: 6)
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Prestidigitation, (Caltrops), (Acid Splash), (Acid Splash)
1st (DC 16): Shield, Fist of Stone, Nerveskitter, Persistent Blade, (Mage Armor), (Grease), (Wall of Smoke)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Melf's Acid Arrow, (Glitterdust), (Web), (Cloud of Bewilderment)

*Memorized Archivist Spells* [4 0th, 4+1 1st, 3+1 2nd] (Caster Level: 6)
0th (DC 15): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Cure Minor Wounds
1st (DC 16): Produce Flame, Entangle, Shield of Faith, Faerie Fire, Lesser Restoration
2nd (DC 17): Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Mirror Image, Flaming Sphere

*Spellbook:* [17 1st, 6 2nd] [* = Conjuration Spells] 
 *0th:* Acid Splash*, Arcane Mark, Caltrops* (SC), Detect Magic, Flare, Launch Bolt (SC), Launch Item (SC), Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage (SC), Resistance
 *1st:* Benign Transposition*, Feather Fall, Fist of Stone (SC), Grease*, Lesser Orb of Acid* (SC), Mage Armor*, Reduce Person, Enlarge Person, Shield, Wall of Smoke*, Blockade*, Comprehend Languages, Magic Weapon, Nerveskitter (SC), Obscuring Mist, Ray of Clumsiness (SC), Persistent Blade (SC)
 *2nd:* Alter Self, Fox's Cunning, Cloud of Bewilderment* (SC), Glitterdust*, Web*, Melf's Acid Arrow*, Whirling Blade (SC), Seeking Ray (PHB2)

*Prayerbook:* [14 1st, 5 2nd] 
 *0th:* Amanuensis (SC), Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue
 *1st:* Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil, Hide from Undead, Sanctuary, Resurgence(SC), Scholar's Touch(RoD), Produce Flame, Faerie Fire, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Lesser Vigor(SC), Lesser Restoration, Make Whole, Sleep
 *2nd:* Cure Moderate Wounds, Spiritual Weapon, Flame Blade, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Hold Person, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere, Barkskin

*Equipment:* [120 gp, 8 sp, 6 cp]
Explorer's Outfit (Worn, 0 lbs)
Spell Component Pouch (Worn, 2 lbs) 5 gp
Wooden Holy Symbols (Boccob, Aulasha) 2 gp
Haversack (5 lbs)
 • Peasant's Outfit (2 lbs) 1 sp
 • Scholar’s Outfit (6 lbs) 5 gp
 • Bedroll (5 lbs.) 1 sp
 • Blanket, winter (3 lbs.) 5 sp
 • Canvas [2 sq. yds.] (2 lbs.) 2 sp
 • Crowbar (5 lbs.) 2 gp
 • Grappling Hook (4 lbs.) 1 gp
 • Shovel (8 lbs.) 2 gp
 • Block and Tackle (5 lbs) 5 gp
 • Bucket [x2] (4 lbs) 10 sp
 • Manacles (2 lbs) 15 gp
 • Tent (20 lbs.) 10 gp
 • Candles [10] 1 sp
 • Oil (1-pint flask) [x5] (5 lb) 5 sp
 • Fishhooks [x10] 1 gp
 • Sewing Needles [x5] 25 sp
 • Flask [empty, x2] (3 lbs) 6 cp
 • Parchment [10 sheets] 2 gp
 • Rations [2 days] ( 1 lb) 5 sp
 • Rope, silk [50 ft.] (5 lbs) 10 gp
 • Sack [empty, x2] (1 lb) 2 sp
 • Torches [x10] (10 lbs) 10 cp
 • Waterskin (4 lbs) 1 gp
 • Spare Spell Component Pouch (2 lbs) 5 gp
 • Spellbook (3 lbs) 15 gp
 • Prayerbook (3 lbs) 15 gp

Belt Pouch [x2] (1 lb) 2 gp
 • Scroll Case (½ lb) 1 gp
 • Chalk [10 pieces] 1 sp
 • Flint and steel, 1 gp
 • Ink [1 oz. vial] 8 gp
 • Inkpen, 1 sp
 • Mirror, small steel (½ lb) 10 gp
 • Signal whistle, 8 sp
 • Vial, ink or potion (1/10 lb) 1 gp

*Magic Items* [10,630 gp] (* = Self Crafted)
Heward's Handy Haversack (Worn, 5 lbs) [2,000 gp]
Githcraft Darkwood Buckler +1 (Worn, 2½ lbs) [1,805 gp]
Least Shield Crystal of Arrow Deflection (On Shield) [500 gp] +2 to AC vs Ranged
Armband of Elusive Action* [400 gp, 32 xp] 1/day avoid provoking an AoO
Artificier's Monocle* [750 gp, 60 xp] (In the form of glasses) Identify using Detect Magic 
Cloak of Resistance* +1 [500 gp, 40 xp]
Rod of Frost (Found)
Pearls of Power Level 1* (x2) [500 gp, 40 xp (x2)]
Headband of Magic
 • Headband of Intellect* +1 [500 gp, 40 xp]
 • Burning Veil [1,000 gp] 3/day +1d6 dmg to Fire spell
Adventurer's Belt
 • Caustic Veil* [1,000 gp, 80 xp] 3/day +2d6 dmg to Acid spell
 • Healing Belt* [750 gp, 60 xp]
Magician's Gloves
 • Gloves of the Starry Sky [1,100 gp] Light at will, 3/day Magic Missile
 • Arcanist's Gloves* [325 gp, 30 xp] 2/day +2 CL to 1st lvl spell

*Weapons:* [65 gp]
Masterwork Truncheon (Belt, 1 lb) FREE
Dagger +1 (Waist, 1lb) [Found]
Dagger [Silver] (Pouch, 1 lb) 22 gp
Dagger [Cold Iron] (Pouch, 1 lb) 4 gp
Masterwork Light Crossbow (4 lbs) 335 gp
20 bolts (Back, 2 lbs) 2 gp
Sling (Pouch, 0 lbs) 0 gp
Quarterstaff (Hand, 4 lbs) 0 gp

*Scrolls:* [*=Self Crafted] [100 gp, 8 xp]
1st: Magic Weapon* (CL1, DC 16), Blockade* (CL1, DC 16), Comprehend Languages* (CL1, DC 16), Obscuring Mist* (CL1, DC 16), Resurgence* (CL1, DC 16), Faerie Fire* (CL1, DC 16), Entangle* (CL1, DC 16), Lesser Restoration* (CL1, DC 16) 
2nd:

*Potions:* [0 gp]
*Wands:*

*Possessions at Home:* [1,065 gp]
Scholar’s Outfit (6 lbs) [5 gp]
Monthly Wages [50 gp/month]
Upper Middle Class Monthly Expenses [50 gp/month]
Life Insurance Policy [1,000 gp]
Insurance Fee [5 gp/month] 1 year prepaid [60 gp]

Total Money Used: *12,735 gp 8 sp 6 cp*
Total Money Left: *882 gp 1 sp 4 cp*
Total XP Spent: *430 xp*

*Used Items*
Spells Scribed into Spellbook and Prayerbook: 550 gp
 • Level 1: 8 x 25gp = 200 gp
 • Level 2: 7 x 50 gp = 350 gp

*Appearance / Personality:*
Tau can be very stark looking to people who have never seen him before. His bright red hair is usually unkempt, his startling blue eyes can make people nervous, and his skin seems too pale to be normal. He normally dresses in functional clothing that always seems to be rumpled. 

Tau is friendly but he's not very good at it. He often says the wrong thing at the wrong time. He is also extremely intelligent, and that usually puts people off as well. What few friends he has he is very loyal to. 

*Background:*
Tauvalek was a mixed blessing for his father. Tau was always brilliant, be he also had little respect for social order and often blurted things out at inappropriate times. Being blunt did not help him maneuver in social circles. As a child, he was expected to become an archivist when he grew up, just like his father. He could also pursue other interests of course, that is the Illuman way, but his main focus was to be an Archivist. He took up the career and found he really enjoyed it. He was trained while working in the library at the Laurialie Conjurers Academy. While working there he became interested in the arcane arts as well and decided to become a student, training as a wizard. 

Tau's father, Ruknal, knows Ignatious Ironshirt. They fought together in skirmishes against the orcs in their younger years. They are not really close, but have a mutual respect for each other. They still keep in touch and have called upon each other for favors from time to time. 

Tau has little respect for the social order that makes up the local Illuman Dusksprocket cabal. Because of this, his father convinced him to join Constables. He thinks it will help Tau learn respect for law and order in hopes that one day, he will take his place among the cabal. 

All  of Tau's Rolls
Blank Link[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2012)

Since it's been exactly three years - *THREE YEARS!* - since anyone's posted in this thread, I thought it was about time.

Here's a pic of SoulFetter gettin' ready to put his Constable's Truncheon to work!


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting, Mowgs!  Compare the pic in the pic in SoulFetter's first RG post (#5), to this one.  Looks like Soulfetter may have developed scoliosis during the game, eh?  Medical opinion, Helfdan?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, he's slimmed up some since those early days, too. The three weeks of game time since I did that pic a couple of years ago have been hard on him !


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 9, 2012)

In my professional opinion, he's getting ready to audition for Right Said Fred...


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2012)

helfdan said:


> in my professional opinion, he's getting ready to audition for right said fred...



HaHaHaHaHaHa!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2012)

OK, been piddlin' around some more. I finally got something I'm happy with for the darker gray markings on his skin, and got his build more like I want. Then I got ambitious and decided to put him in an action scene . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2012)

*The Alpha Squad!*

All finished now.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job, Mowgli!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, Helfdan! All finished up now, and posted below. In some cases there wasn't much description to go on, but I think I got each character done well enough that they're recognizeable. I tried to put something unique on each one (Raul's Monk's Belt, Andrew's bracers, Tau's headband, Meda's Cup on Brae's armor, Alarion's ring mail and sword/dagger combo).


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, Mowgs, nice job!  But where are everybody's bronze badges?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2012)

Leif said:


> Yes, Mowgs, nice job!  But where are everybody's bronze badges?




They're in the little flip out cases in our back pockets!


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> They're in the little flip out cases in our back pockets!



Heh!  I was wondering if SoulFetter's badge was dinner-plate-sized?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2014)

*Zane Harper-thief acrobat*

Reserved for the esteemed Mr. Scott DeWar.

Characters will be starting at 7th level using a  32-point buy for abilities. Remember to add your ability point for 4th  level. Hit points are maximum at first level and rolled at www.invisiblecastle.com  with the character name and 'Hit Points' in the notes field. Re-Roll  ones. Exceptions to the following guidelines will not be entertained.

```
[B]Name[/B]: Zane Harper
Class: Rogue [plan: Thief Acrobat]
[B]Race[/B]: Human
[B]Home[/B]: Middle middle Class [cost 25 gp/ month]
[B]Income[/B]: 50gp/month

[B]STR[/B]  12  +1 [4 pts]
[B]DEX[/B]  17  +3 [10 pts]  
[B]CON[/B]  13  +1 [5 pts]  
[B]INT[/B]  14  +2 [6 pts]  
[B]WIS[/B]  14  +2 [6 pts]  
[B]CHA[/B]  12  +1 [4 pts]  
level 4: +1 to dex

[B]Hit points[/B] 45/45 [B]00000 00000[COLOR=#ff0000] |Danger!!!| [/COLOR]00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00[/B]
-6 bearded devil infernal wounds -2 infernal bleed
[B]BAB[/B]: +5    [B]Grapple[/B]: +6 [B]init[/B] +9
[B]AC[/B]:  10 + 4 [base] +3 [dex] + 1 [magic]
     18 base 14 touch 15 flat foot 
[B]Saves[/B] [base+abil+misc]
[U]Fort[/U]:   +2 +  1 +  1 = +4
[U]Reflex[/U]: +5 +  3 +  1 = +9
[U]Will[/U]:   +2 +  2 +  1 = +5

[B]Feats[/B]:
Human: Blind fight - phb p

lvl 1: Quick Reconitour - Comp Advent. p 112
one spot one listen per rnd as free act; also +2 to init

lvl 3: hear the unseen - comp advent p 110
Move action [no AoA] to pinpoint square of invisible oppt. with listen dc 25

lvl 6: imp. init.
+4 to init

[B][U]weapon    attk[/U][/B][B][U]  Dam    Rng    Crit    type    special[/U][/B]
Short bow + 9   1d6+1  60 ft X 3 P 
Rapier    + 7   1d6+2  ---   18-20/x2 P
Dagger    + 7   1d6+2  10 ft 19-20/x2 P/S
  thrown  + 9   1d6+2  10 ft 19-20/x2 P/S
Trencheon + 8   1d6+1  10 ft X 2 B
thrown    + 9   1d6+1  10 ft X2 B

[U]Sneak Attack[/U]: +4d6

[B]Skills[/B] [8+2*4]+[8*6]= 88 skill points used: 84
[U]name                           ranks   abil   misc   total[/U]
Appraise (Int),                  3     2     0     5
Balance (Dex),                   8     3     7     18 syn from tumble; +5 armor
Bluff (Cha),                     3     1     0     4
Climb (Str),                     6     1     2     9 syn from use rope
Craft (Int),                     0     2     0     2
Decipher Script (Int),           0     2     0     2
Diplomacy (Cha),                 0     1     0     1
Disable Device (Int),            5     2     0     7
Disguise (Cha),                  1     1     0     2
Escape Artist (Dex),             1     2     2     5 syn from use rope
Forgery (Int),                   0     2     0     2
Gather Information (Cha),        1     1     0     2
Hide (Dex),                      5     3     0     8
Intimidate (Cha),                0     1     0     1
Jump (Str),                      5     1     2     8 syn to tumble; from tumble
Knowledge (local) (Int),         3     2     0     5
Listen (Wis),                    5     2     0     7
Move Silently (Dex),             5     3     0     8
Open Lock (Dex),                 5     3     0     8
Perform (Cha),                   0     1     0     1
Profession (Wis),                3     2     0     5
     investigater
Search (Int),                    5     2     0     7
Sense Motive (Wis),              3     2     0     5
Sleight of Hand (Dex),           5     3     0     8
Spot (Wis), Swim (Str),          5     1     0     6
Tumble (Dex),                    5     3     2     +10 syn from jump; to bal/jump
Use Magic Device (Cha),          1     1     0     2
Use Rope (Dex).                  5     2     0     7 syn to escap art/climb

equipment 19,000 gp

mithral chain shirt    1100 gp     12.5 lb
   +1 enchantment      1000 gp
   Balence             3750 gp                +5 balence
Rapier  +1             2320 gp     2.0 lb
Dagger +1              2302 gp     1.0 lb
Shortbow +1            2330 gp     2.0 lb
   quiver [19]          1.0 gp     3.0 lb
Handy haversack        2000 gp     5.0 lb
[U]Cloak of resistance +1 4000 gp     1.0 lb[/U]
total:                18,803 gp       26.5 lb

Expendables: 1 arrow shot, not known if recoverable
```
Background:
just returning after a successful campaign against a smuggling ring of Slave traffickers. It wasn't always like this. He was with the racket. He had the job as a young rogue of spying and getting info on potential jobs, scope out jobs in progress and finally move up to actually doing a job. It was on one of those jobs that luck changed.

Some say that his luck took a downturn when he got caught, where others say it was good luck. He was a model prisoner. This got the attention of a guard. When his sentence was up the guard gave him a plan: join his uncle in investigative forces or return to his old line of work with a permanent state sanctioned tail on him. Can't do much burglary doing that. The plus is that he would be magically altered to hide his prior identity, will receive no brand and will be part of law enforcement. Well, that would be an easy choice to make. His first case would be part of a team that was to investigate a slave trafficking ring. That was completed after 6 months and the team has returned. All members were split to other groups to match their skills. He was being sent to the constable of the 14th ward. A badge and truncheon were handed to him and told to report.

And now here he is.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2014)

DeWar, your background is a bit sketchy for a PC in this campaign.  We'll have to work you in as an outsider for now.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2014)

Would you prefer some sort of tie in? perhaps using  Ignatius 'ironbritches' Ironshirt as the one who offered him a job? as being too glad to finally catch 'the shadow cat', son of a minor member of the crime family .......... and therefore in need of 'witness protection'?


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2014)

Like I said, Scotley and I will work out the tie-in and present it IC.  Stand by.  Oh, and this game had been closed for a long time, so I haven't even had a chance to discuss with Scotley the idea of you joining the game.  You and I may have gotten ahead of ourselves.  Just give us some time, several days to a week at least, and please don't pester us the way you are doing Mowgli. 

Being out of town usually doesn't stop Scotley from posting as he has time and opportunity.  But, yeah, you need to give us several more days to talk this out.  And this thread is our RG.  We have a separate OOC thread, hint, hint.

  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], see post #34 in this thread for SD's proposed character and background.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2014)

I added to my previous post an idea, food for thought, and don't forget he is out of town.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2016)

Name:       Taraniel Snowdancer
Race:       Silverbrow Human
Player:     Neurotic 
Classes:    Bard 7
Hit Points: 8+3+4+8+7+8+5 = 43
Taraniel Snowdancer hitpoints: 1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [3] = 3

Experience: 21000 (next 28000)
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Human, Draconic, Elven (bonus), Giants (bonus), Celestial (skill), Infernal (skill)

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 6"           Weight: 168 lbs.          Gender: Male	
Eyes: sapphire blue on silver
Hair: black with white streak
Skin: pale human with slight sheen
Dominant Hand: Right
Quirks: leaves ice cube at the fight scenes
Speech style: indirect, except when commanding action
Quotable: Leadership is the ability to turn vision into reality.

Thin, but hardy, Taraniel grooms his two colored mustache in a manner he believes makes him look more like silver dragon.
Tiny scales on his skin, visible part of his heritage to those who know how to look reinforce this image.


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Bard song 7/day
Legend Lore
Countersong
Fascinate - Healing Hymn (Complete champion) [sblock="Healing Hymn"] The effect lasts as long as you continue performing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally who casts any conjuration (healing) spell gains a +1 sacred (if you're good or neutral) or profane (if you're evil) bonus on the roll for each rank you have in the Perform skill. This ability has no effect on spells cast from wands, scrolls, or other magic items. In addition, if you use this ability for 1 full minute before you and your allies retire for the night, everyone in the group heals naturally as if he had completed 24 hours of bed rest (thus recovering twice his character level in hitpoints). [/sblock]
Inspire Competence Heart of the Song (Eberron Campaign Setting)
Suggestion Haunting Melody (Eberron Campaign Setting)
Inspire courage +1+1 (feat) +1( 2/day badge of valor)
Spell DC = 10 + CHA + spell lvl

Proficient with simple weapons + longsword, shortsword, rapier, sap, shortbow and whip
Armor Proficiency (Light and shields except tower shield)
When you wear a type of armor with which you are proficient, the armor check penalty for that armor applies only to:
 Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble checks.​ 
Feather fall as spell 2/day (racial ability)

[sblock="Abilities"]

AbilitiesbaseracelevelmisctotalMODpt costSTR821000CON1321525DEX141426INT141426WIS101002CHA172120513
[/sblock]

[sblock=AC, saves, feats"]

AttackBABmodenchtotalMelee5016Snowdance55111Ranged5207



SaveBaseModEnchTotalFort2305Ref5207Will5005
 


ACArmorEnchdexdeflnaturalTotalFull8020121Flat footed8000119Touch0020012



FeatLevelSourceDescriptionMelodic Casting1Complete magePerform check instead of Concentration; may cast spells and activate magic items while performingDraconic Inspiration1Dragon MagicInspire courage gives Xd6 energy damage on melee attacks instead +X to hit/+X damageSnowflake wardance3FrostfellFree action; add CHA to attack with slashing weapons cumulative with STR/DEX; fatigued afterwardsSong of the Heart3Eberron Campaign SettingReplaces Inspire Competence; increases DC of Haunting melody; gives +1 to inspire effectsHaunting melody6Eberron Campaign SettingReplaces suggestion; Shakes opponents within 30'Imperious Command6Drow of the UnderdarkDemoralized foe cowers 1 round then shaken 1 round
 [/sblock]

[sblock="Skills"]

SkillAbilityRanksBonusMiscTotalCommentAppraiseint022Balancedex122Bluffcha549Climbdex02-6-4Armor penaltyConcentrationcon022Decipher Scriptint022Diplomacycha55414+2 Bluff; +2 Sense motiveDisguisecha0527+2 BluffEscape Artistdex022Gather Informationcha156Handle Animal (cc)cha055Hidedex022Intimidatecha105419+2 racial +2 bluffJumpstr00-6-6Armor penaltyKnow (Religion)int123Know (Arcana)int5229+2 SpellcraftKnow (History)int527+2 Bard Lore checkKnow (Planar)int123Listenwis000Move silentlydex02-6-4[Armor penalty/td]
Perform (Dance)cha6511Perform (Singing)cha9514Ride (cc)dex022Search (cc)int022Spot (cc)wis000Sense Motivewis505Sleight of Handdex5229+2 BluffSpeak Languagesn/a200Celestial, InfernalSpellcraftint527Swimmstr0001Tumbledex02-6-4Armor penaltyUMDcha10513+4 to use scrollsCollector of Storiesn/a0skill trickConceal Spellcastingn/a2skill trickNever Outnumberedn/a2skill trick
[td]
[/sblock]

[sblock="Magic items"]

NameCostSlotWeightLocationDescriptionBadge of Valor1400Neck-Worn3/day allies gain +2 on saves against charm/fear, or increase inspire courage bonus by 1 Horn of resilience5000- (held)-Waist2/day allies gain DR 5/—, or increase effect of major aura by 1, or grant 50 temporary hp with Inspire GreatnessHelm of tactics2000Head1lbHead3/day swift action: allies deal +2 damage against flanked foesCrystal echoblade4310Weapon4Scabard or handWhen using bardic music, the blade adds level/2 sonic damagePsychoactive skin of armor6000-12WornAC +8; ACL -6; standard action to deploy; treated as light armorCharm of Countersong400--Holding the cloakEnables immediate use of CountersongHewards Handy Haversack2000-5BackExtra holding capacityIron ward diamond (least)500--in armorgrants DR 1/- 10 times a dayHealing belt750Waist1lbWaist+2 Heal; heals 1d8 + 1d8/charge; 3 charges / day------Dark way150Scroll 2-HaversackCreates bridge 5' wide, 20' / lvl longEntice gift150Scroll 2-HaversackGive the caster requested item, lasts single round. Will negates.Ironthunder horn750Wand 1-HaversackCone 30', everyone in the area falls prone, Ref DC 15 negatesMindless rage150Scroll 2-HaversackMed range; Will negates; the subject can’t make ranged attacks, cast spells, or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger, or spell completion to function. The subject can’t make any attack against a creature other than youReveille150Scroll 2-HaversackSpeak with dead, 5 roundsCure Light Wounds750Wand 1-WaistCures 1d8+1 hp / charge; 50/50 chargesWhirling blade750Wand 1-Waist60' line wpn attack with CHA replacing STR

REGALIA OF THE HERO COLLECTION BENEFITS 
Pieces Worn 
2 pieces Benefit 1/day grant nearby ally +5 on attack, save, or skill check (immediate command)
3 pieces 1/day grant nearby ally bonus move action (standard command)

240gp remains for mundane gear - TODO
 [/sblock]


[sblock="Magic"]
--------------------------- Magic --------------------------

Level0123456Spells known6442---Spells per day33+22+10+1-+1-+1-


Spell NameLevelCasting timeRangeDurationSaveDescriptionDancing Lights01 stdMedium 100' + 10' / lvl(1 minute-Creates up to four floating lights within 10' radiusDetect Magic01 std60'Conc. up to 1 min / lvl-1resence of magic; 2:Number of magical auras and power of strongest; 3:Strength and location of each aura; Spellcraft to identify school DC 15+spell lvlGhost Sound01 stdClose (25' + 5' / 2 lvl)1 rnd / lvlWill if interacted withCreates sound of 4 humans / lvl (horde of rats = 4; roaring lion = 8; dire tiger = 20)Prestidigitation01 std10'1 h-Color, clean or soil area in 1-foot cube. Flavor, chill, warm non-living material. Lift 1lb. Create crude, fragile items.Read Magic01 stdPersonal (caster)10 min / lvl-Decipher magical inscriptions on objects—books, scrolls, weapons, and the like. Read one page (250 words) per minute. The spell allows you to identify a glyph of warding with a DC 13 Spellcraft check, a greater glyph of warding with a DC 16 Spellcraft check, or any symbol spell with a Spellcraft check (DC 10 + spell level).Summon Instrument01 rnd01 min / lvl-Summons hand-held non-magical instrument to bards handCharm person11 stdClose 25' + 5' / 21 h / lvlWill negatesHumanoid becomes friendly. Must speak language to communicate.Improvisation11 stdPersonal (caster)1 rnd / lvl-2xlvl luck pts for attack, skill, ability, max lvl/2 on any one rollGrease11 stdClose 25' + 5' / 21 rnd / lvlRef Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery. Roll save each round. Walk through with 1/2 speed with Balance DC 10. Fail by 4- stop and save,  5+ and fall down. +10 to Escape Artist and grapples.Silent Image11 stdLong 400' + 40' / lvlConcentrationWill if interracted withAn illusion, visual effect(s) only[ within 10' cube + 10' cube / lvl/td]
Alter Self21 stdPersonal (caster)10 min / lvl-Assume form of the same type as you. Max HD = 5. Acquire physical qualities of the new form (natural size, movement, wihned flight, natural armor and weapon(s), racial bonuses to skills, racial feats. Do NOT gain darkvision, low-light vision, blindsense, blindsight, fast healing, scent, regeneration etc...Cannot take templated form. +10 disguise checkBladeweave21 swiftPersonal (caster)1 rnd / lvlWill negates the dazeAny hit with weapon may daze the targetGlitterdust21 stdMedium 100' + 10' / lvl1 rnd / lvlWill negates blindnessBlinds creatures, outlines invisible creaturesMiser's Envy21 stdClose (1 living creature)1 rnd / lvlWill negatesCovets assigned item, will attack to get itConfusion31 stdMedium 100' + 10' / lvl all creatures within 15' radius burst1 rnd / lvlWill negates1-10 attack caster; < 20 act normally; <50 babble; < 70 flee; 100- attack nearest creatureHaste31 stdClose 25' + 5' / lvl, 1 creature / lvl within 30'1 rnd / lvlFort negatesFull attack gives extra attack; +1 to attack; +1 dodge AC & Ref save; speed +30'; dispels slow
[td]
[/sblock]

[sblock="Image"]

[/sblock]


----------

